# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاربعاء 24 اغسطس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ببالغ الحزن والاسف ينعي منبر مريخاب اون لاين لاعب شباب المريخ محمد آدم سالينا الله له الرحمة و لاسرته الصبر و السلوان.
قال  الله تبارك وتعالى فى سورة الانبياء :(( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ  ۗ وَنَبْلُوكُم بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً ۖ وَإِلَيْنَا  تُرْجَعُونَ (35) 
لقد لبى نداء ربه قبل قليل  لاعب شباب المريخ (( محمد ادم )) 
بعد ان سقط من الطابق الثانى  بنادى المريخ  بامدرمان محل اقامته  وقد نعاه  مجلس ادارة  نادى المريخ واسرة النادى ولجنة المرااحل السنية
اللهم اغفرله وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء  والثلج والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس اللهم ابدله  دارا خير من داره  واهل خير من اهله 
اللهم ادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر  ومن عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار وفسح له فى قبره  ونور له فيه
الهم لاتحرمنا اجره ولا تضلنا بعده
اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى احسانه  وان كان مسئا فتجاوز عن سىئاته 
(( انا لله وانا اليه راجعون )) سورة البقرة الاية 156



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير والشكر الجزيل للرائع مهودا كسلاوي

 يوم شكرك  ما يجي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفاة لاعب شباب المريخ بعد سقوطه من الطابق الثالث نهار امس

 كتب : أحمد دراج 
  إنتقل عصر امس  لاعب الشباب  بالمراحل السنية لنادي المريخ المغفور له بإذن  الله الكابتن ( محمد أدم  عبد الرحمن -  الدمازين)  والذي سقط   من الطابق الثالث بدار  نادي المريخ وفي الحال فارق الحياة ونشير الا ان  ماتم تداوله عبر الاسفير  عار من الصحة وان الوفاة كانت في ظروف طبيعية  وتم مواراته الثرى بعد  أكتمال إجراءات الشرطة والتي اكملت كافت اجراءاتها واجراء النيابة  ورئيس مجلس المريخ جمال  الوالي واعضاء مجلس الادارة هاتفوا اسرة اللاعب  ونقلوا لهم تعازي مجلس  الادارة وجماهير المريخ ومجلسي الشرف والشورى  واعضاء المجلس هاشم الزبير  وعمر حجوج وحسن يوسف مدير النادي ومجدي اسانتي  وكابتن عادل امين وخالد تاج  السر وسر الختم وعصام طلب اكملوا كافة  الاجراءات المتعلقة بالجثمان وبهذا اغلق نادي المريخ ابوابه امس ويتلقى  العزاء اليوم الأربعاء بدار النادي عقب  صلاة المغرب ونسأل الله له الرحمة  والمغفرة وان يتغمده الله بواسع رحمته  ويدخله فسيح جناته مع الصديقين  والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا وانا لله وانا  اليه راجعون .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 								جثمان الفقيد وهو موشح بعلم المريخ الذي احبه




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بيان من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ

قال تعالى في محكم تنزيله:

 (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ  الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ  الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا  إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ  البقرة/ 155 – 157

يحتسب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عند المولى عز وجل المغفور له باْذن الله 
*(محمد آدم عبد الرحمن)*
 لاعب فريق الشباب بالنادي، والذي انتقل إلى رحاب ربه راضياً مرضياً بإذن  الله، إثر حادثٍ أليم وقع قضاءً وقدراً اليوم الثلاثاء، وتولى المجلس إخطار  أسرة الفقيد بالنبأ  فتقبلت أمر الله وقدره بثبات تام، وبادر قادة المجلس  وعدد مقدر من أقطاب النادي وإدارييه ومحبيه وزملاء الفقيد والمسئولين عن  قطاع المراحل السنية بحضور مراسم التشييع، والتي تمت بمقابر حمد النيل في  أم درمان، ونحن إذ نحتسب فقيدنا اليافع فإننا ننعي فيه الاستقامة والأدب  الجم ودماثة الخلق وطيب المعشر والتفاني في خدمة شعار المريخ العظيم،  ونبتهل للمولى عز وجل أن يتقبله في عليين، مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء  والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً، 
بعد انتهاء مراسم التشييع تقبل مجلس إدارة المريخ العزاء في الفقيد، وتم دار إغلاق النادي حداداً.

(إنَّا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)

مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 ينعي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  وقطاع  المراحل السنية لاعب فريق الشباب ( محمد آدم ) والذي توفي ظهر اليوم   الثلاثاء 23 - أغسطس أثر سقوطه من أعلى سطح دار النادي بأم درمان.
 الفقيد تم تسجيله في الموسم الحالي من نادي الأهلي الدمازين .
 وبهذا يتقدم المجلس والقطاع بأحر التعازي لأسرته وزملائه اللاعبين ولكل   الأسرة المريخية . سائلين الله أن يتغمده برحمته،  وان يعوض شبابه الجنة.
             ( انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ) ،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى

المريخ يفاضل بين وليد وحماد في تجربة اليوم امام كوبر لتجهيز بديل ابرا
محسن يؤكد عودة العقرب لقيادة الهجوم بعد عشرة ايام
المجلس يحسم امر تراوري وسلمون اليوم
أبياه : عنفوان الشباب سيجعل مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني قوية وممتعة

عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

معتمد الفاشر : يستجدي مليارات الكاردينال على عينك يا تاجر
الثنائي يثير غضب القطاع الرياضي بحاضرة شمال دارفور بطلب مرافقة رئيس الازرق للبعثة
استشهاد لاعب شباب المريخ محمد آدم ومجلس المريخ ينعى الفقيد ويصدر بياناً

عناوين صحيفة الزاوية

اثر سقوطه المفاجئ من سطح النادي
موكب مهيب في تشييع لاعب شباب الزعيم محمد آدم
اتجاه قوى لاغلاق الباب امام تراوري والاستمرار في شكوى اللاعب بالاتحاد
المريخ يجهز البدلاء امام كوبر وسكرتير لجنة التحكيم: الاعلام الرياضي يتحمل مسئولية الاعتداء على الحكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* بورتو يذل روما ويعبر إلى دوري أبطال أوروبا
* تأهل سهل لليفربول وصعب لتشيلسي في كأس الرابطة
* إنييمبا يحقق فوزا شرفيا على صن داونز في دوري أبطال أفريقيا
* مولودية بجاية الجزائري يتأهل لنصف نهائي الكونفدرالية
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة الفتح الرباطي والنجم الساحلي بالكونفدرالية
* العين يهدر فوزا سهلا أمام لوكوموتيف في دوري أبطال آسيا
* يوفنتوس متفائل بضم إيسكو مقابل 40 مليون يورو
* ليفاندوفسكي: بايرن ميونيخ أفضل تحت قيادة أنشيلوتي
* أولمبياكوس يعلن ضم ماركو مارين لاعب وسط تشيلسي
* فيورنتينا مهتم بضم نيفن سوبوتيتش مدافع دورتموند رغم الإصابة
* طفل هندي ينضم إلى أكاديمية بايرن ميونيخ
* تيلو: عائلتي سهلت اختياري لفيورنتينا
* شفاينشتايجر يورط مانشستر يونايتد في خسائر مالية
* راموس وبيل يغيبان عن مران ريال مدريد
* ناينجولان: البطاقات الحمراء أسقطت روما أمام بورتو
* استون فيلا يضم ريتشي دي لايت مدافع ليستر سيتي

=====

*

----------


## كدكول

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
له الرحمه والمغفره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 26 :

* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* النيل شندي (-- : --) أهلي مدني الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب التمهيدي :

* أبويل - قبرص (-- : --) كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 4 HD

* ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 3 HD

* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) ستيوا - رومانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

* روستوف - روسيا (-- : --) أياكس - هولندا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

* مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) يونج بويز - سويسرا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN 2 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

* أسيك - ساحل العاج (-- : --) الأهلي - مصر الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: beIN 7 HD

* زيسكو - زامبيا (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: beIN 7 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعات :

* الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب (-- : --) الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN 6 HD

..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - ذهاب ربع النهائي :

* سيئول - كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) شاندونغ - الصين الساعة: 13:30 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

* الجيش - قطر (-- : --) النصر - الإمارات الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 26 :

* النسور (0 : 1) اهلي شندي
* الأمير البحراوي (0 : 4) الهلال
..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال أوروبا - اياب التمهيدي :

* فيكتوريا بلزن - التشيك (2 : 2) لودوجوريتس رازجراد - بلغاريا
* ليجيا وارسو - بولندا (1 : 1) دوندالك - إيرلندا
* روما - إيطاليا (0 : 3) بورتو - البرتغال
* موناكو - فرنسا (1 : 0) فياريال - أسبانيا

..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (3 : 1) ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا

..................................................  ..

â—„ كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعات :

* مازيمبي - الكونجو (3 : 1) يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا
* مولودية بجاية - الجزائر (1 : 0) ميدياما - غانا
* الفتح الرباطي - المغرب (0 : 0) النجم الساحلي - تونس

..................................................  ..

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - ذهاب ربع النهائي :

* شنغهاي - الصين (0 : 0) جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية
* العين - الإمارات (0 : 0) لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* إدارة هلال كادوقلي تصدر بياناً عاصفاً حول أحداث مباراة الفريق أمام السلاطين

أصدر نادي هلال كادوقلي بياناً عاصفاً تحدث من خلاله عن الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة الفريق الأخيرة أمام مريخ الفاشر وجاء في البيان:
السادة عشاق كرة القدم السودانية
تابع جميعكم أحداث مباراة الفريق الأخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الفاشر أمام مريخها يوم الأحد الموافق 21 أغسطس الجاري حيث أنتهت المباراة بطريقة دراماتيكية لا تشبه معاني الرياضة و أعرافها بعدما خرج حكم المباراة محمود بشير عبد الله عن قانون اللعبة مسيراً المباراة حسب هواه بتغاضيه عن احتساب مخالفات حساسة لفريقنا إلي جانب إشهاره البطاقة الحمراء في وجه ثلاثة لاعبين دون ارتكابهم مخالفات تستدعي ذلك بجانب إنذاره خمسة أخرين بالبطاقات الصفراء و لم يكتف بذلك بل تلفظ بكلمات عنصرية كلمات نابئية و بذئية في حق نجوم فريقنا و ولايتنا جنوب كردفان بجانب سبه الدين الإسلامي الحنيف مما ادى إلي ثورة نجوم الفريق الذين شعروا بالظلم الكبير و يحدث ما حدث بنهاية غريبة و بعد تداول احداثها قرر مجلس الإدارة التالي :
أولاً : توجيه مذكرة عاجلة للاتحاد الرياضي السوداني لكرة القدم بعدما فاض الكيل و بلغ السيل الذبي بكثرة أخطاء حكام الدوري الممتاز ، ففي كل مباراة خارج ملعبنا نصدم بحكم متحيز لا ينفذ القانون بعدل كما حدث من محمود الذي انهي المباراة و لم يتوجه للشرطة من اجل حمايته ليختار مدرجات الجماهير المريخية و لم يحاول اي لاعب التعرض له ، و ظل برفقة مجموعة في نادي مشاهدة لساعة متأخرة من الليل ، و في حال عدم التجاوب مع مذكرتنا بصورة جدية سنضطر لاتخاذ الإجراء اللازم لأننا ناد محترم و كبير لا يقبل مثل هذا التعامل .
ثانياً : بنهاية مبارتنا أمام المريخ حركنا بلاغاً جنائياً في مواجهة حكم المباراة محمود بشير عبد الله الذي سب العقيدة الإسلامية بجانب توجيهه الفاظ عنصريةو بذئية خطيرة للاعبي فريقنا في تصرف لا يعبر عن سلوك الرياضيين و أخلاق السودانيين السمحاة .
ثالثاً : يعلم الجميع بأن نادينا هلال كادوقلي من أكثر الفرق إلتزاماً بالأخلاق الرياضية و نال جمهورنا قبل موسم جائزة الجمهور المثالي في البطولة و نثق في لاعبينا و كل منسوبي النادي الذين يبتعدون عن إثارة المشاكل داخل الملعب او خارجه لأننا نؤمن بمرامى الرياضة التي تدعو للتسامح و التأخي و الصداقة .
رابعاً : نؤكد للوسط الرياضي بأن فريقنا ليس كبيراً على الخسائر كما لا تبطره الانتصارات فدوما ما نتقبل الخسارة بصدر رحب دون إثارة مشكلات ودونكم مباراة فريقنا الأسبوع الماضي أمام نادي هلال الفاشر فتقبلنا الخسارة بكل رضا لأن التحكيم كان جيداً و لم يؤثر في سير المباراة.
خامساً : نستغرب و نستهجن التعامل غير الحضاري من قبل الأخوة في مريخ الفاشر حيث لم يسجل أحداً منهم زيارة لبعثة فريقنا رغم مرابطتنا في المستشفى لفترة طويلة جراء الإصابات التي تعرض لها لاعبين من الفريق لدرجة دخول واحداُ منهم في حالة غيبوبة و تحويله لإجراء كشف على المخ و الإعصاب بالخرطوم ، و حتى الاتحاد المحلي بالفاتشر لم يقوم بدوره ، و نحي إدارة شرطة الطوارئ بقيادة العميد علي عبد الرحمن لمواقفهم الكبييرة و تأمينهم وصول الفريق لمقر سكنه بعد الهجومي الوحشي من جمهور المريخ .
سادساً : نؤكد لجماهيرنا أننا قابضين على الجمر و لن نتهاون أو نفرط في حقوق النادي و سنلجأ لإتخاذ كل التدابير اللازمة حفظاً لهيبة النادي .
والله من وراء القصد
مجلس إدارة هلال كادوقلي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الشباب يعسكر بمصر استعداداً لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقي




عقدت  لجنة دعم منتخب الشباب إجتماعها الثالث اليوم برئاسة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ  مدني رئيس اللجنة وبحضور كامل عضويتها وقد أستمعت اللجنة إلى الشرح  التفصيلي لبرنامج الإعداد الداخلي والخارجي حيث تم التأمين عليه والذي  سيبدأ بمعسكر مفتوح داخل ولاية الخرطوم يعقبه جولة ولائية تبدأ بمعسكر  كنانة والذي يتخلله مباريات ودية مع أندية الرابطة ومريخ كوستي ومعسكر  بمدينة الأبيض ويتخلله مباريات مع هلال الأبيض وهلال كادوقلي . ومن ثم  معسكر خارجي بجمهورية مصر العربية والذي ستقام فيه مباراتين وديتين مع  منتخب الشباب المصري  إستجابة للدعوة المقدمة من الإتحاد المصري وذلك خلال  الفترة من ظ¢ظ¥ أكتوبر وحتى ظ¥ نوفمبر . كما أستعرضت اللجنة الخطاب المقدم من  الإتحاد الكاميروني لكرة القدم والذي طلب فيه مباراتين وديتين مع منتخب  الشباب بنظام الذهاب والإياب وبعد التشاور مع المشرف الفني للمنتخب تم  التأمين علي تماشي الخطاب مع إعداد المنتخب . وسيتم تحديد الأيام حسب خارطة  الجهاز الفني . واستعرضت اللجنة أيضا قيام معسكر بدولة قطر خلال الفترة من  ظ¢ظ، نوفمبر وحتى الخامس من ديسمبر حيث يمكن للجهاز الفني أن يبرمج مباراته  الأولى مع منتخب الكاميرون خلال تلك الفترة علي أن تكون مباراة الرد بين  المنتخبين يوم ظ،ظ¥ ديسمبر ومن ثم العمل علي قيام معسكر داخلي تتخلله مباراة  مع أحد منتخبات المتأهلة من المجموعة الثانية . وتم التفاكر حول قيام معسكر  بإحدي دول رواندا أو إثيوبيا خلال الفترة من  الأسبوع الأخير من شهر يناير  علي أن يكون المعسكر الأخير بدولة جنوب أفريقيا وذلك خلال الفترة من الأول  من فبراير وحتى مواعيد السفر لدولة زامبيا البلد المستضيفة لأمم أفريقيا  للشباب للعام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§م

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الآرسنال يهزم النسور بهدف كلتشي ويصعد للمركز الرابع

صعد أهلي شندي للمركز الرابع في روليت مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد فوزه على النسور بهدف عصر امس على ملعب نادي الخرطوم الوطني ضمن الجولة 27 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدف اللقاء الوحيد النيجيري كلتشي من ركلة جزاء في الحصة الأولى، بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 52 نقطة في المركز الرابع وتجمد رصيد النسور في 21 نقطة وكان النيجيري كلتشي احتج مع أحد اداريي النسور قبل نهاية المباراة بدقائق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسحق الأمير برباعية في الممتاز السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

أسقط فريق الهلال المتصدر مضيفه فريق الأمير برباعية نظيفة، في المباراة التي استضافها استاد حليم/ شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، مساء امس الثلاثاء، ضمن الأسبوع الـ27 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

أحرز أهداف الهلال كل من نزار حامد في الدقيقة 15 ومدثر كاريكا في الدقيقة 17، والظهير الأيسر عبد اللطيف بويا في الدقيقة 45+1، والزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا في الدقيقة 71.

ومنحت النتيجة الهيمنة للهلال على صدارة الترتيب رافعا رصيده إلى 68 نقطة، محافظا على الفارق بينه وبين مطارده المريخ عند 3 نقاط، غير مباراة لم يلعبها الفريق الأزرق حسب جدول البطولة.

وعاد لتشكيل الهلال مدثر كاريكا وخرج صهيب الثعلب الذي شارك أساسيا في المباراتين السابقتين، وبينما خاض الأمير المباراة بمديره الفني الجديد محمود النحال الذي جاء بديلا للسوداني كفاح الجيلي.

وبدأت المباراة بهدوء وسيطر الهلال تدريجيًا ولكن رغم ذلك ظهر الأمير بشكل منظم في خطي الوسط والدفاع، ولكن ظهر الفارق بينه وبين الهلال في الفوارق الفنية الكبيرة بين اللاعبين.

وحاول الهلال الوصول لمرمى مضيفه ولكنه وجد دفاعا منظما قاده طارق مختار وأبو ذر.

وشهدت الدقيقة 15 إحراز الهلال لهدفه الأول من كرة عكسها سادومبا قابلها نزار برأسه قوية في المرمى.

وبعد دقيقتين فقط أضاف مدثر كاريكا الهدف الثاني مروضًا كرة عالية أرسلها الحارس الكاميروني ماكسيم فودجو مباشرة من منطقته لكاريكا الذي استغل سرعته وأرسل الكرة في المرمى من تسديدة قوية بقدمه اليسرى.

وكرر الهلال محاولاته للوصول للمرمى فنظم المدافع عمار الدمازين هجمة مرر فيها كرة أرضية زاحفة لكاريكا الذي انطلق من الجهة اليمنى لدفاع الأمير وأرسل كرة أرضية زاحفة داخل الست ياردات فعبرت من الجميع لتجد الظهير الأيمن أطهر الطاهر الذي سدد بقوة لكن الكرة مرة بمحازاة الزاوية اليمنى في الدقيقة 30.

وفي الدقيقة 37 عكس كاريكا كرة من مركز الجناح الأيمن إلى داخل الست ياردات فطار لها شوبولا، وكاد أن يلامسها لكن الكرة كانت أسرع منه لتضيع فرصة مؤكد.

وفي الدقيقة 45+1، ختم الهلال الشوط الأول بالهدف الثالث الذي أحرزه عبد اللطيف بويا من كرة مباشرة مررها له سادومبا خلف المدافعين من كرة ارتكبت معه، لينفرد بحارس المرمى ويسدد بقدمه اليسرى كرة زاحفة على يسار الحارس محمد عبد الله أبو عشرين.

ومنذ انطلاقة الشوط الثاني خرج بويا ودخل الطاهر الحاج، لينجح التكتيك المضاد والرقابة اللصيقة في اهتزاز أداء الهلال.

وخرج نصر الدين الشغيل لاعب المحور ودخل أبو عاقلة في الدقيقة 65.

وبرز اللاعب الكبير بشة بشكل قوي في هذا الشوط محاولا التاثير الإيجابي على حركة اللاعبين.

وفي الدقيقة 71 أكمل سادومبا رباعية الهلال من كرة انفراد كاريكا الذي واجه حارس المرمى أبو عشرين الذي صد الكرة داخل الست ياردات فتابعها سادومبا في المرمى.

وفي الدقيقة 74 صنع سادومبا فرصة مؤكدة لمدثر كاريكا حين مرر له خلف مدافعي الأمير، فلحق كاريكا وسيطر واجتاز الحارس وبات المرمى مكشوفا أمامه من زاوية ضيقة فسدد مباشرة ولكن الكرة مرت بمحازاة المرمى.

واستمرت محاولات الهلال حتى الدقيقة الأخيرة، لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الهلال 4-0، لتؤزم هذه الخسارة من وضع الأمير الذي تجمد رصيده عند 19 نقطة في الترتيب الـ17 قبل الأخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
المريخ يحقق المهم ويعود سالما

حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا و مستحقا على الاهلي عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء امس الاول على ملعب الحديد و النار في واحدة من اجمل و اشرس و اقوي المباريات التي لعبت في الاسبوع العاشر لبطولة الدوري الممتاز و حسب رأينا المتواضع انها من اجمل مباريات الموسم
مباراة يتقدم فيها الاهلي الفريق الشاب و يتبعه المريخ بمعادلة النتيجة بقوة شكيمة و عزيمة لا تلين.
تقدم الاهلي اولا عبر لاعبه حقار من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الثالثة من عمر المباراة كانت بمثابة الشرارة التي جعلت نجوم المريخ يتحولون الى مقاتلين لا تلين لهم عزيمة يرغبون في تعديل النتيجة و لبحث عن هدف الترجيح.
في الدقيقة 18 احرز اللاعب المميز كوفي هدف التعادل للمريخ من تمريرة الساحر اوكرا ولم يستسلم الاهلي وقاد هجمات خطيرة على مرمي المريخ تكسرت امام دفاع المريخ المقاتل بقيادة صلاح نمر وضفر .
حتى جاءءت الدقيقة 31 من عمر المباراة و التي كانت بمثابة عنوان جديد لقصة ممتعة في كرة القدم حينما تسلم اللاعب بكري كرة من رمية تماس وهي اول كر تلامس اقدامه ولامست الشباك حينما حل بديلا لعبد الرحيم رمضان .
هدف الاهلي زاد من قلق الجماهير و لكنه جعل نجوم المريخ يقاتلون بقوة وشراسة من اجل ادراك التعادل .
تطايرت الفرص امام البلدوزر رمضان عجب و الساحر الغاني اوكرا و ضاعت من كوفي حتى اعلن الحكم عن نهاية الشوط الاول بتفوق الاهلي في النتيجة ولكن التفوق على المستوى الفني كان من نصيب المريخ.
في الدقائئق الاولي من الشوط الثاني استعاد المريخ توازنه وقاد سلسلة من الهجمات تبعه مدرب المريخ بتعديل في طريقة اللعب حينما جازف باشراك لاعب مهاجم بديلا للوسط المدافع بسحب اللاعب عمر بخيت الذذي كان ينظم العاب الاحمر معتمد على ثلاثة مهاجمين.
وضع المريخ مضيفه الاهلي تحت الضغط حتى جاءت نفس الدقيقة و هي الــــــــــــــ(18) كانت بمثابة الامان للاعبي المريخ حينما احرز اللاعب الفنان اوكرا هدف التعديل .
رفض اللاعب الشاب محمد الرشيد ان تمر المباراة دون ان يضع بصمته حينما احرز هدف الترجيح للمريخ في الدقيقة 26 من الشوط الاول.
الرشيد رفض الاحتفال بهدفه الذي احرزه في شباك فريقه السابق الاهلي عطبرة من تسديدة فشلت معها محاولات الحارس عوض كافي .
المريخ حقق المهم و اغلق المنافذ امام هجوم الاهلي عطبرة و كاد اللاعب حقار ان يغتال احلام المريخ قبل ان يخطف اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب الكرة من امامه ويبعد الخطر عن مرمي المريخ
وتبعه اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر بفاول تكتيكي مع احد لاعبي الاهلي عطبرة في وضعية خطيرة وحصل بموجبه على بطاقة ستحرمه من المشاركة مع المريخ .
خسر المريخ نجمه ابراهيم جعفر ولكنه كسب النقاط.
المريخ قدم مباراة العمر ضد الاهلي عطبرة و عاد بالاهم!!
اخيرا
على جماهير المريخ تقع مسئولية مباراة الفريق ضد الخرطوم الوطني
مباراة المريخ ضد الوطني مباراة ثأر ولابد من تحقيق فوز كبير على الوطني و المحافظة على الامل في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
اخيرا جدا
ودع المريخ و الوسط الرياضي امس نجم الفريق الشاب محمد ادم القادم اليه من نادي الاهلي الدمازين يعد اللاعب من اميز اللاعبين الشبان الذين استقدمهم المريخ لتدعيم الفرق الاول
اللهم عوض شبابه الجنة و الزم اهله الصبر و لجماهير المريخ احر التعازي في الفقد الجلل 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
أضغاث أحلام يا عصام

×اتصل علي عدد من القراء معلقين على ما تناولته في هذه المساحة فيما يخص المشاريع التي يريد السيد عصام الحاج ولجنته القيام بها حتى تدر استثمارا يقي النادي الكبير شر التسول والجري خلف الأشخاص والمؤسسات.
× لفت نظري الاهتمام الكبير والمتابعة الدقيقة والجيدة من البعض،فالكل يحمل هم الكيان العريض ويمني النفس بأن يجد النادي مخرجا من هذه الضوائق المالية.
×اتفق معي معظمهم في أن ليس من حق عصام الحاج ولجنته ، تغير النظام الأساس بواسطة الوزير الولائي أو حتى الاتحادي ، لتعارض هذا الأمر مع القوانين المنظمة لهذا الأمر.
×المريخ نادي ضمن آلاف الأندية السودانية، ولها قوانين ولوائح تنطبق عليها دون استثناء، فلا يمكن أن يشذ المريخ عنها، إلا إذا تم تعديل قوانين ولوائح قيام الأندية ونشاطها بكل تأكيد.
×وكل المقترحات التي أدلى بها عصام لابد أن تجاز بواسطة جمعية عمومية غير عادية كما ذكرت أنا بالأمس.
×وزادوني من الشعر بيت، عندما أكد لي رجل فحل في العمل الإداري والتنظيمي، بأنه لن تستطيع هذه اللجنة الحالية دعوة جمعية غير عادية لأنها هي لجنة معينة وليس من صلاحياتها دعوة جمعية أو تعديل اللوائح والنظام الأساس أبدا أبدا.
×وعضو سابق في مجلس المريخ رفض أن أذكره قال أن فكرة مجلس الشرف ليست وليدة اليوم أو هي من بنات أفكار الأخ عصام الحاج ، ولكنها فكرة قديمة كان قد طرقها الأخ جمال الوالي ، وجعل رأسها شخصية هامة ومهمة هو الدكتور مصطفى عثمان.
×وبالرغم من أن الدكتور مصطفى والأخ جمال كانا قد ضما إليها شخصيات كبيرة ومقتدرة ، فلم توفق ولم يكتب لها النجاح.
×دعا مصطفى لاجتماع تأسيسي بداره فحضره كل الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار، وفي الاجتماع تم تحديد مبلغ لكل عضوا في مجلس الشرف، فلم يلتزم بذلك المبلغ غير عضوين، والبقية عقب العشاء لم يرهم أحد حتى هذه اللحظة.
×وأكد لي العضو أنه لولا أن صاحب الدعوة كان مصطفى عثمان وزير الخارجية لما حضر له أي عضو.
× ويواصل محدثي الخبير بأن الوقت نفسه لا يسعف هذه اللجنة بأن تقوم بهذه الأعمال إذ أن زمنها يزف في شهر ديسمبر.
×ولكن يمكن أن تضع دراسات واضحة وتقدمها كبرنامج عمل للمجلس المنتخب، الذي يمكنه تعديل النظام الأساس بمواد لا تتعارض وقوانين الأندية في السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
ورحل نجم من المريخ ورسالة من المدرج تخص اللاعبين والاجهزة الفنية للتاريخ

الرحيل المؤلم
رحيل شاب من شباب المريخ
وكوكب المريخ يفتقد نجم يتدرج في مراحله السنية......
بينما الهدؤ يسود مجتمع المريخ الا وينادي المنادي برحيل ووفاة لاعب شباب المريخ محمد آدم
توفي محمد آدم لاعب المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ ظهر امس إثر سقوطه من الطابق الثالث لنادي المريخ حيث كان اللاعب يسكن ببيت اللاعبين بالنادي
وقد نعاه المنادي ومجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وقطاع المراحل السنية بالنادي وجماهير النادي
وكان المريخ تعاقد مع محمد آدم من أهلي الدمازين في قطاع المراحل السنية في التسجيلات الأخيرة
رحل قبل ان تشاهده جماهير المريخ علي امتداد السودان وخارجه
انضم للنادي في صمت ورحل في صمت ....
ننعاه ونشاطر اسرتة وعشيرتة واخوانه وزملاءه
الحزن في فقدهم
شاركت جماهير المريخ في مراسم الدفن واعلن النادي الحدادا علي روح الفقيد
ربنا يتغمده بواسع رحمتة وانا لله وانا اليه رجعون
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
‏لا يوجد رجال يربحون ويخسرون ..
يوجد رجال يحاربون و لا يحاربون ..
‏نحن نحارب من أجلكم فحاربوا من أجلنا.....
هذا تيفو تم رفعه في مدرج احد الاندية الاوربية
هل نحتاجه في مدرج المريخ
هل يحتاج لاعبين المريخ الشباب والجهاز الفني لهذا التيفو
علي اللاعبين ادراك ان جماهير المريخ الان تلتف حولهم وتضحي بمالها ووقتها من اجلهم
عليهم ادراك ان قطار الممتاز في محطاته الاخيرة
محطات نكون او لانكون
عليهم التضحيه بكل قوتهم
وان تبلل ملابسهم بالعرق والغضب .....
لااستسلام ولا استهتار
جولات فاصلة وحاسمة وينتهي الركض في الملاعب المحلية
استنشقوا هواء الالتراس
واستلهموا حماس القروبات
ومن اجل الشعار قدموا كل طاقتكم
مارسوا كره القدم بكل فنونها وقدموا خلاصة جهدكم من اجل روح الفقيد الشاب محمد ادم الذي كان سيشاركم الفرحة في كل انتصار......
محمد ادم لم يمارس كرة القدم معكم ولم يركض في المستطيل الاخضر بينكم....
لكن كان احد الذين يمنون النفس بالتواجد بينكم ليهدي الجماهير الانتصارات والافراح معكم ...
الجماهير تستاهل ان تعطوها خلاصه الخلاصه من مجهوداتكم
والغالبيه منكم من المؤكد يوصلكم نبض تلك الجماهير وانتم معها في القروبات وهم معكم في المدرجات...
وعلي محسن وبرهان التركيز علي الجانب النفسي والمعنوي
لدينا مواهب لاينقصها الا الثقة بالنفس والاحتكاك
بامحسن وبرهان تمتلكون فريق متوسط الاعمار فيه ثلاثة وعشرون عام هل تعرفون ماذا تعني تلك السنين !!!!
اللياقه مكتسبه بعامل السن
والمهاراة مكتسبة بالفطرة
نحتاج فقط زراعة الثقة في النفس
وانتم مارستم كرة القدم وتعلمون ماعي نفسية اللاعب السوداني،،،،
كل عوامل النجاح متوفرة فهل تتمسكون بالنجاح ؟؟؟
المعادله بسيطه جدا
اعطونا مجهودكم
نعطيكم حناجرنا وقوتنا وايام عمرنا......
سنرفع لكم القبعات في حالك الاجادة فهل تقدمون لنا النقاط ؟؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
وقروباتنا فيها الجميل وفيها غير الجميل
مثلت مبادرة تجمع قروبات المريخ بتكريم مدرسة مكارم الاخلاق لاستقبالها للمريخ في عطبرة لفتة جميلة من قروبات المريخ
مطلوب مثل تلك المبادرات في كل المجالات وفي كل القروبات ....
كثير من الاعمال البسيطة تزرع في النفوس السعادة
لكن الجانب الاخر الغير جميل
‏نحن ديمقراطيون جدًا
‏تبدأ مناقشاتنا بتبادل الآراء الرياضية والمريخية وتنتهي بتبادل الاتهامات والشتائم!!!
هل هذه هي الديمقراطية؟؟؟
نفتقد للحوار وتقبل الاراء
نفتقد للمرونه في الاستماع والاقتناع
لن تكون انت الوحيد الذي علي صواب
نتمنى تلافي تلك التصرفات الفردية من بعض الاشخاص
ولو كنت ترغب في احترام رايك فاحترم رأي الاخرين
ترفعوا عن الصغائر وكونوا للمريخ سند وداعم .....
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
‏دورة الألعاب الأولمبية "ريو 2016" شهدت187مليون تغريدة على مدار منافسات الأولمبياد التي أقيمت في âپ§â€«البرازيلâ€¬âپ©
‏خبر عادي ممكن يمر علي الجميع
لكن السؤال هل نحن في السودان نتعامل مع العولمة وتويتر!!!
هل المسؤليين والاعلاميين والمشاهير يتعاملون مع تويتر
الرقم ضخم المرصود من تويتر في دورة الالعاب الاولمبية
نتمنى تفاعل السودانين مع تويتر بمثل تعاملهم مع الفيس والواتس....
كون لنفسك منصة لتلخيص ارائك
في مساحة لتتجاوز المئه واربعون حرف حتي نعرف مابين السطور وماهو مدى تفكيرك
استغل المنصة لطرح وجهات نظرك
واترك للاخرين مساحة لتفهم عقليتك وخيالك....
تويتر يختصر الاراء حتى يسهل علينا استيعاب افكارك بسرعة،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس
حسن محمد حمد
اوكراه الرخ الجلاد والغرب يحبط المخطط

â–  مهما تأخروا ..
فأنهم يأتون ..
من شرق رام الله ..ومن جبل الزيتون..
يأتون مثل المن والسلوي
من السماء ..
ومن دمي الاطفال ..
من اساور النساء ..
و..انهم يأتون ..
â–  هؤلاء الابطال الحمر ..الصغار..الخلص.. رفاق ابراهام ..ابرا ..ودالرشيد..اوكراه ..جمال سالم..رمالادو عجب ..خيميس ..نمر ..والقائد احمد ضكر..انهم يأتون ..
â–  لم يسعد الذين يفهمون في دقائق كرة القدم ..من المريخاب ..ولم يشقي اهل المعرفة الزرق ..بفوز للمريخ اكثر من انتصار ..رفاق الرخ الغاني الجلاد اوغستين اوكراه ..اعلي اكسبربس عطبرة ..امس..علي الاطلاق..
â–  هناك اجماع كامل علي ان المريخ يتبلور في اتجاه اكتمال فرقة رعب حمراء شابة بالغة الضراوة ..وهذا ليس محض انشاء ..النتائج والروليت يتحدث بلغة الارقام مؤكدا تلك الحقيقة ..ولكن ..
â–  كان الاحمر الشاب ..يفتقر الي تحربة حقيقية ..بعيدا عن الردكاسل .. يخسر .. و يتاخر ..ثم يعود ..قاهرا التحكيم والظروف والمؤثرات المعوقة كلها ..ليكتمل البناء الفني ..والسايكولوجي ..بلبس خمسة .. من داخل المستطيل الاخضر..بيانا ميدانيا ..وهذا ..تحقق بالامس ..
â–  احتسب حكم بلاد الهنك والرنك ..(هو من وين..يا صالح؟؟)..ركلة جزاء ..في زمن قياسي علي الفرقة الشابة ..وهو مسعي قاتل لافراغ الاولاد من اي تركيز ..واخراجهم من المباراة باكرا ..ولكن ..
خاب فألهم ..لان الله جعل برهان يدفع باوكراه الرخ الغاني الجلاد ..منذ البداية .. وما كان يمكنه ان يستبدله ..قبل شوط علي الاقل ..ولذا ..لم ينهار الشباب .. انطلاقات اوكراه المبشرة ..الخطيرة ..المهددة ..جعلت رفاق (حقار) تحت التهديد والوعيد الاحمر الشديد ..الي ان تمكن الرخ الغاني الابيض الآخر كوفي .. من استثمار[اسيست] اوكراه ..المريح ليضعها في المرمي الاهلاوي ..معدلا النتيجة ..
â–  وازدادت الاثارة ..والمتعة ..و قوة الاعتزاز بالانتماء للاحمر المهيب ..عند المريخاب الحقيقيين ..عندما فشل الدفاع الاحمر في الحفاظ علي التعادل قبل الذهاب الي غرفة اللبس ..!! فاهتزت شباك جمال سالم مرة اخري بهدف القناص بكري ..ومرة اخري يتاخر الاحمر الشباب.. â– اختبار عصي جدا ..جدا..علي فرقة شابة ..في طور الصناعة ..خصوصا اننا اكدنا عدة مرات ان اكسبريس عطبرة هذا الموسم .. يبقي من افضل فرق دوري سوداني الممتاز ..وبالفعل تأثرت مواقع التواصل المكتظة باصحاب الاراء السطحية المتعجلة مثلهم مثل متصحفين تسببوا دائما في هدم كل عمليات بناء فرقة تستحق حمل الاسم العظيم لاكبر منظمات المجتمع المدني السوداني ..واعرقها ..
â–  ولكن ..نعم ..كان طاقم التحكيم [الملقط]..وارد بلاد الهنك والرنك ..موجود ..وكل مهارات اولاد الاكسبريس ..و دعم قواعدهم المهذبة ..واقتحام مندسي مباريات مريخ امل ..اصحاب الايادي الملطخة باموال صحافة دفن الليل الزرقاء مقابل الاعتداء علي بعثات ونجوم المريخ..
كان (الترياق) موجودا .. اذ وقف ..القيصر..موهبة افريقيا الاولي ..اوكراه ..في وظيفته ..بالرقم 9ونصف..مهددا .. متوعدا ..ينذر الهلالاب المندسين الذين اقتحموا الملعب في الراحة ..بعد ان علموا بتقدم الاهلي وضمنوا تعطل المريخ .. ولو بالتعادل ..في اضعف الاحتمالات ..
â–  لكن ..عناية السماء ..صرفت انظار جهازنا الفني ..عن ممارسة عادته الرعناء باستبدال الرخ الغاني ..ولذا ..كان هدف التعادل بالنسبة لي ولآخرين يفهمون في كرة القدم ..(في المرايات) بلغة الراندوك ..مرايات الفيراري ..الغانية اوكراه ..و... قد كان ..دقائق من الصمود العطبراوي .. وجلد متواتر من طاقم حكام الهنك والرنك ..لكن الرخ الجلاد تستعصي مكافحته .. ولذا ..تحقق التعادل في زمان مناسب ..
â–  ثم كان الاختبار الاهم ..اختبار شخصية الفرقة ..وحجم ثقافة الفوز المتوارثة في المريخ ..لكن رفاق ودالرشيد الذي ارتدي شارة القيادة بحقها ومستحقها..اثبتوا انهم (ادها وادود)..واضافوا الرصاصة الثالثة .. التي يحتاجونها لمواصلة مطاردتهم [لرصيد الحكام] في صدارة الترتيب..
â–  الفوز علي الاكسبريس امس ..جاء مؤشرا عظيما علي اقتراب الكشف الاحمر النضيد ..من صناعة التوليفة التي تملك مقومات الدفاع عن الاسم المهيب .. لكبير بلاد النيلين والنخيل والفراشات ..لان العودة بعد التأخر مرتين ..تحت ضغط تحكيمي كما حدث امس ..انجاز ..لا يمكن تجاهله ابدا ..ابدا ..
â–  بالنتيجة ..يظل الفارق بين رصيد شركاء الازرق والتحكيم ..بقيادة رفاق سادومبا وكاريوكا بلنتات وزملاء هيثم النور وفضلوسموأل..3 نقاط ..لان استمرار ..الرخ الغاني الجلاد اساسيا حتي نهائي الممتاز ..يكفي لحسم الديربي حتي لو اداره صالح والنجومي ..وعاطف النور وليس شقيقه ..بلبس الحكام الرسمي .. بحول الله ..سبحانه وتعالي..
â– و برافو ..برهان تية ..ورفيقه محسن سيد ..الخيل التي تجقلب .. والمزاجيون يركضون وراء حماد لاجل عيونه الخضراء الغبية..
â–  و..شكرا ..اوغستين ..الحدث ..الغاني .. المراهق ..الشايل الشيلة ..رغم غباء المتطفلين علي الصحافة والنقد وكرة القدم ..بلا علم ولا دراسة ولا صقل ولا تأهيل ..ولا ممارسة ..من اي نوع ..
â– يكفي اوكراه ..ان يقاوم كل البلاوي داخل وخارج ملعب المباراة ..ويقهر الاحباط ..ويصنع عشرين فرصة اهدرها زملاؤه ..ولم يستسلم فقشر لكوفي هدفه الاول ..ثم يسمو الرخ الموهوب فوق الانهيار بعد الهدف الثاني للمحليين .. ليعود ليعيد المريخ الي التعديل ليعيد الثقة والتماسك ..لكل منسوبي الاحمر ..فما الذي يمكن ان يفعله ميسي او رونالدو .. لفرقهما ..اكثر اهمية من ذلك ..؟؟
â–  قال ايه ..قال اوكراه ..لن يفيد اي فريق ..قال ..باللاي..؟؟

الغرب..ينصف ابن الوطن البار
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  في اللحظات المصيرية التي يكافح فيها كل السودان كل المعوقات والظروف .. لتذليل مهمة منتخب الوطن الناشئ.. في معركته المصيرية امام المنتخب الزامبي المتخصص في اقصاءنا دائما ..كان طابور [العواطف الرهاقية]..المريضة ..يسعي كدأب ائمة الفساد في كل العصور .. لاقصاء اسامة عطا المنان ..من الساحة .. تمهيدا [لاحتلالها] باحد حصين طروادة ..
â–  كان اسامة مشغولا بأمر واحد ..هو فوز المنتخب ..وصعود السودان ليرفرف علمه المقدس فوق سارية المحفل القاري .. ويدوي النشيد ..نحن جند الله ..جند الوطن ..و..اعز الله اسامة ورفاقه ..واذل صف التخذيل ..وشتت شملهم ..واخرس مينشيتاتهم الجاهزة مسبقا ..للنيل من اسامة .. بعد ان كتب للمنتخب الذي انتظروا سقوطه في (لهفة وشوق).. الفوز المؤزر ..والتحليق فووووووق ..ليقترب من الانجاز الدولي ..في زمان غيبوا فيه اسم السودان من كل المحافل ..ل 30 عاما ..لم تكسر الا بعد وصول عطا المنان .. وصحبه ..
â– فاز السودان علي زامبيا ..ولكن الفوز الذي احزن طابور (دفن الليل) ..الذي سنعود لافراده لتعريتهم ظهرا وبطنا ..لتعلم الجماهير ..حقيقة كل منهم .. ومدي حقارة ادعاءاتهم الحرب علي الفساد ..هذا الفوز ..اجبر من يعرفون قدر البذل لاجل الوطن ..علي اتخاذ قرار وطني بالغ الاهمية ..
â–  اصدرت اتحادات الغرب ..المنتخبة بالاجماع الكامل ..قرارا مقصودا..مع سبق الاصرار..بترشيح اسامة عطا المنان.. اكفأ اداري كروي شاب..ليمثل تجمع الغرب في الاتحاد ..ولم يغب الا اتحادين ..لعدم الامكانية (غير منتخبين)..!!
â–  ان وجود رجل في ثقل الاستاذ طارق عطا ضمن المؤيدين ..بكل خبراته رغم ميوله الفطري..رسالة ..بل محاضرة ..بل ضربة قاضية ..لرهط الفساد الخاص والعام ..من المتشدقين [بلبانة] الحرب علي الفساد..
â– ديل ..ينتظروننا ..بس ..نحنا حيناكم ..والله ..لنضربن مكامن [الفساد العام والخاص] فيكم ..ضرب غرائب الابل .. ولنحزمن [قصص الف ليلة وليلة]عنكم .. حزم السلمة ..ولن نترككم حتي يتطهر الوسط الكروي من قزارات انفسكم الامارة بالفساد ..واحدا ..واحدا ..واحدا ..
â–  والكلام ..ليك ..يا [بتاع الشوفونيه] .. يا [البغلة] المتابعة الخيل ..انت [شد الحيل] ..و[خلي الملامة علي] ..
â–  مع تحياتي للزميل ..حامي حمي الصحافة البديلة ..حامل اختام اسرار فضيحتي الصلوي وقابيتو ..
â–  لانني امنح كتابات الاستاذ خالدعزالدين بعض اعتبار ..لانه صحفي متعلم ..ارجو منه كقارئ ..ان يمد النائب العام بكل تفاصيل عملية الفساد المصالحي والاداري التي اقترفت في قيد الصلوي وقابيتو للهلال ..كلمه يا خالد ..موش حاتحارب الفساد ..ولا..موش ..حا تحارب الفساد ..؟!
â– ..وهلا ..هلا ..علي الجد

اجراس متفرقة...!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â–  محمد الرشيد ..ابراهومة المسعودية ..النسخة المستحدثة نجم موهوب..بعقل كبير..ونضج فكري..وقدرات تهديفية فذة .. يذكر الناسين ان حواء الاحمر ..تلد المواهب من رحم عطاء موروث ..دايرينك في الديربي..يا مسعودية الزمن الجديد
â–  مواقع المريخ ..بها كثيرون من المصابين بداء التعجل .. ومرضي الاحكام السطحية ..الذين اصابتهم عدوي اقلام النزق العاطفي الانطباعية ..هؤلاء يشكلون خطرا مميتا علي صناعة اي فريق يشابه الاسم المهيب ..بسبب تعجلهم ..وفقدانهم لكيفية صناعة الفرق العظيمة ..
â– الصبر..الدعم ..المؤازرة الدائمة ..وتضميد جراحات النجوم .. تلك مزايا شعب المريخ الفذة ...التي صنعت بريمة وماجد وكمال ع الوهاب ..وكيمو..وابوعنجة ..والعجب..وجلبت الكؤوس المعذبة ناس الصومال بتاعننا ديل ..
â– اوكراه ..اثبت اننا كنا دائما ننظر بوعي وعلمية ..لنجوم الكشف الاحمر..قلنا ..ثبتوه اساسي ..ولا تقيموه بلحظات غيابه اثناء المباراة ..لانه قادر علي تسجيل حضوره في اي كسر من الثانية ..مثل ميسي ورونالدو البرازيلي..ومواطنه ابيدي بيليه ..
â– الفارق بيننا ..وبين نقاط الشراكة الذكية رفاق كاريوكا بلنتات وحكام البلنجات..تلات نقاط..لان الديربي محسوم ..بحول الله تعالي..بامر الرخ الغاني الجلاد ..الرشيد المسعودية..واحمد ضكر..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي 
معتز الفاضل 
|| الأعداد النفسي يضبط حماس الشباب||

✍بعض المدربين عندما يريد أن يرسم خطته ويضع تشكيلته نجده سريعاً ما يتجه إلى اللاعب " الموهوب " ليضعه أولاً وبعد ذلك يرسم تكتيكه على هذا "النجم " ، ولذلك كثيراً ما يخسر من يبني منهجية فريق بإكمله على لاعب وان كان " موهوب " عندئذ فإن اللعب والأداء والخطه كلها تخضع إلى مزاج هذا "النجم " وهنا تكمن الخطورة ، فالموهبه بالرغم من فائدتها وحسمها لكثير من المباريات لا تكفي أن لم تصاحبها جدية وروح وتحد وفدائيه وحب للشعار الذي يقاتل من أجله ...!!!

المدرب الذكي والشاطر تجده يبحث دائماً على اللاعب الذي يتحلى بالصفات أعلاه حتى وإن كان قليل موهبة وهذا مافعله غارزيتو في الموسم الماضي بإعتماده علي قوة اللاعبيين والضغط علي حامل الكرة والالتزام التام بالتقييد بالتعليمات ، والناظر للكوكبه التي أعتمد عليها كانت تمتلك هذه الصفات [جمال سالم +أمير كمال +ايمن سعيد+ رمضان عجب +علاء يوسف + ديدي + جابسون +...] حيث فضل أحمد عبد الله ضفر علي أوكرا .

مهما وصلت نجومية اللاعب فإنه يظل ناقص أذا تعامل مع الكره بكبرياء وغرور وتعالى وغطرسه !!!

✍يعرف ان الجرينتا هي الروح القتاليه و اللعب دون تراخي و الضغط على النفس من أجل الوصول الى الهدف المنشود وهي لا تحتاج الى لاعبين أصحاب مهارات عاليه , ولكن تحتاج لاعبيين لديهم الروح والعزيمه والاصرار على بلوغ الهدف وحب الشعار الذي يتوشحون به قبل كل شي.

* أجمل ما يميز الفرقة الحمراء حالياً ضمها لعدد كبير من الشباب الذين يتمتعون ( بالجرينتا ) وحب الشعار والحماس لذلك الفريق الآن في أشد الحاجة الي أعداد نفسي علي مستوى عالي لضبط أنفعالاتهم وحسن تصرفهم وتوجيه الطاقة والحماس توجيهاً صحيحاً.

* بسبب أنعدام التهئية النفسية سيفقد الفريق في المباراتين القادمتين ضابط إيقاع وسطه وأفضل لاعبيه في الفترة الحالية أبراهيم جعفر بسبب نيله للإنذار الثالث في مباراة الأهلي عطبرة الأخيرة .

✍ في كرة القدم هنالك عاملان يكملان بعضهما البعض و لابد من إكتمالهما من أجل أن يستطيع اللاعب تقديم كل ما عنده على المستطيل الاخضر .

أولهما الأعداد البدني والذي يهتم بلياقة اللاعب والتدريبات والطاقة و تمارين الإحماء وكل مايتعلق بالجوانب البدنية من (السرعة - التحمل - القوة ) وهو الذي تهتم به أنديتنا .

العامل الثاني والذي تفتقده أنديتنا وله كبير الآثر في مسيرة النجاح والتميز يتمثل في جانب الأعداد النفسي والذي لايقل أهمية عن الجانب البدني.

مثلما لا يستطيع اللاعب تنفيذ ما يمليه عليه دماغه أذا غابت عنه اللياقة البدنية .

كذلك فان غياب التركيز والشرود الذهني 《اللياقة الذهنية 》تجعل اللاعب لا يستطيع أن يستفيد من لياقته البدنية .

لذلك هذين العاملين يجب أن يتم اعدادهما بصورة خاصة لانهما يحددان أداء اللاعب وقدرته على فائدة فريقه .

* اللاعب المعد نفسياً بصورة جيدة يستطيع أن يتعامل مع الضغوطات التي تقابله داخل الميدان (حسن التفكير والتصرف + التوتر + إستفزازات الخصم + تأخر الفريق في النتيجة +...) إلى جانب ردود الأفعال من المنافس وضغط الجماهير وظلم التحكيم.

* اللاعب بشر ويتعرض لبعض الضغوطات سواءاً كانت داخل الميدان أو خارجه ، لذلك ليس عيباً أن تتعاقد أنديتنا مع أخصائي نفسي وإضافته للجهاز الفني .

* كثير من الهزائم التي منيت بها الفرق السودانية كانت بسبب عدم تهيئة اللاعبيين نفسياً (نتيجة للخوف الزائد من الخصم أو بالإستهتار بالفريق المنافس ) .

* الملاحظ أن اللاعب الثابت المستوى أصبح عمله نادره في ملاعبنا بسبب نقص الاعداد النفسي في كثير من المباريات .

* النجومية والأداء المقنع لايمكن الوصول اليه الا بإكتمال الإعداد النفسي الجيد للاعب .

*تطبيق خطة المدرب والإستفادة من المهارات ترتبط إرتباطاً كبيراً بالعامل النفسي .

✍ جْـــرَة ِ___ قًـلُـم ___ أخيرا :_

♡ أنا ياخ من فيض شوقي ليك صارت ملامحي بتشبهك..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يختبر بدلائه أمام كوبر مساء اليوم 
 
 

يخوض المريخ تجربة ودية مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان أمام فريق كوبر  أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى ولاية الخرطوم وسيسعى الجهاز الفني للمريخ من خلال  التجربة على اختبار البدلاء والاطمئنان على جاهزيتهم حيث يتوقع أن يستعين  ببعضهم في المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني السبت  المقبل ضمن الجولة 28 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن يحرص برهان أكثر  على اختبار الثنائي وليد بدر الدين وحماد بكري واختيار أحدهما للمشاركة مع  الفريق منذ البداية في مباراته المقبلة أمام الخرطوم الوطني وتعويض الغياب  المتوقع لابراهيم جعفر عن تلك المباراة بسبب الإيقاف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ريكاردو: ملعب الأسرة سيئ ولا توجد فيه الحماية المطلوبة


انتقد البرازيلي ريكاردو المدير الفني لأهلي شندي ملعب الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة بالخرطوم وقال إن الملعب لا توجد فيه حماية بسبب ضيقه وصغره مستغرباً من اقتحام أحد اداريي النسور للملعب والاعتداء على أحد لاعبي النمور مشيراً إلى الكرة تخرج بسرعة بسبب صغر حجم الملعب ولا تصعب السيطرة عليها، وأبدى ريكاردو رضاءه عن المستوى الذي قدمه فريقه في المواجهة مبيناً أن الأهلي كان قريباً من الانتصار بأكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع الذي حرم اللاعبين من التسجيل في أربع فرص محققة إلى جانب أن الحكم وقع في العديد من الأخطاء أثناء إدارته للمباراة، وذكر ريكاردو أنه سيحرص على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين وتجهيز الفريق بشكل مثالي حتى يواصل سلسلة انتصاراته من أجل المنافسة بقوة على مراكز الصدارة بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراتان ساخنتان في الدوري الممتاز اليوم

تُختتم الجولة 27 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بمباراتين بالخرطوم وشندي، فعلى ملعب إستاد الخرطوم يستقبل الأهلي مريخ نيالا في مباراة يبحث خلالها الطرفان عن الفوز وحصد النقاط الثالث، ويدخل الأهلي المباراة وفي رصيده 26 نقطة وكان قبل الخسارة أمام أهلي مدني بثلاثة أهداف لهدف على أرضه في الجولة الماضية، أما مريخ نيالا فله 34 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته أمام النيل شندي بهدفين لكل، وفي مباراة ثانية يشهدها ملعب إستاد شندي يلتقي النيل مع أهلي مدني، يدخل النيل المباراة وفي رصيده 19نقطة وجاءت نتائج الفريق سيئة للغاية في الدورة الثانية وكان تعادل مع مريخ نيالا بهدفين لكل في الجولة الماضية، أما أهلي مدني فيدخل المباراة برصيد 28 نقطة وكان حقق فوزاً غالياً على أهلي الخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف لهدف في الجولة الماضية بالعاصمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخبير قرن شطة يشيد بطفرة المنشآت الرياضية بشمال كردفان


عبر  عبد المنعم قرن شطة النجم الدولي السابق باﻻهلي المصري وخبير التدريب  بالكاف واﻻتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم عن اعجابه واشادته بالطفرة الكبيرة في  البنى التحتية للملاعب الرياضية بمدينة اﻻبيض خاصة وشمال كردفان عامة واضاف  لدى حضوره ختام كورس الرخصة B بالخرطوم: نتابع باعجاب ماتقوم به شمال  كردفان فى دعم الرياضة بقيادة واليها هارون وان شاء الله قريبا سنزور اﻻبيض  للوقوف على ماتم انجازه ﻻن من ضمن اهتماماتنا ان تكون هناك ملاعب بمواصفات  عالمية وجيدة لكي تساعد في تطور اللعبة، وأهدى قرن شطة والي شمال كردفان  كرة قدم عليها توقيعه، من جهته عبر موﻻنا هارون عن سعادته وشكره لكابتن قرن  شطة لهذه الهدية الكبيرة التي تعتبر شهادة من نجم عالمي وتؤكد أنهم يمضون  في اﻻتجاه الصحيح لتطوير الرياضة وان الجهد الذي يبذلونه يتابعه الجميع في  كل انحاء العالم وقال هارون ان قرن شطة مفخرة للسودان وافريقيا والعرب  بالمواقع الفنية والتنفيذية التي يحتلها في اﻻتحاد اﻻفريقي والدولي فضلاً  عن موهبته الكبيرة عندما كان نجما وﻻعبا بفريق اﻻهلي المصري واكد موﻻنا  هارون والى شمال كردفان ان الكابتن قرن شطة سيكون حاضرا في افتتاح ملعب  قلعة شيكان بصحبة نجوم افريقيا والعرب وهي فرصة لمشاهدة جمهورنا لهؤﻻء  النجوم عن قرب واﻻستمتاع بفنهم الكروي الجميل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي 
 بالصواريخ الاهلي يرفع الرايه البيضاء للمريخ 

       * النجاح رمز الطموحات عبارة جسدها لاعبي المريخ من داخل استاد عطبرة  وحولوا احزان الصفوه الى افراح .. واتراح لدى العرضه شمال .
   *تفوق لاعبي الاحمر على انفسهم وامطروا مرمى عوض كافي بقذائف الهاون بكل الاتجاهات من خلال مدافع اوكرا ومحمد الرشيد .
* في شوط المدربين كانت الغلبه لبرهان وتفوق على الباقر كوكو وعاد جمهور عشاء الى بيوتهم يبكون ومعهم جمهور الازرق في العاصمه.
*  عبر الزعيم مطب الاهلي بعزيمة واصرار وتفوقت المهاره على العضلات والتكتييك المنظم على اللعب الدفاعي.
*   هل ادرك الجهاز الفني للمريخ خطاء استبدال اوكرا في مباراة الامل  العطبراوي استفاد الاحمر من كل سلبيات مباراة الامل وحولها الى ايجابيات في  لقاء الاهلي ونتعشم الاستمرار على نفس المنوال.
    صدى ثان
من مدينة الابيض سلام ممزوج بلغة الانتصارات.
  *تستحق ولاية شمال كردفان وقائدها الهمام مولانا احمد هارون ان نرفع لهم قبعات التقدير والاحترام .
*كيف لا ودا حكومتة عروس الرمال اصبحت تتبنى استضافة منتخباتنا الوطنيه المتمثله في الاولمبي والناشئين
*ان كانت هنالك مناشده للساده ولاة الولايات الاخرى فهي السير على خطى هارون
*والتكفل باستضافة منتخباتنا التي تشارك في المحافل الخارجيه
*نتمنى  ان يواصل هارون مناوراته الجميله باستضافته منتخب الشباب المتأهل لنهائيات  الامم الافريقيه بزامبيا مطلع العام القادم واقامة معسكر اعدادي قبل  المغادره لمواصلة البرنامج التحضيري بعدد من الدول العربيه الافريقيه
     * ندرك دائما وابدا ان هارون على قدر التحدي.
اخر الاصداء
*قبل  نهاية الشوط الاول لمباراة المريخ والاكسبريس ضجت الاسافير بالاغاني  والقصائد والاهازيج والرسومات الزرقاء تهكما على خسارة المريخ
    *دائما متسرعين لايستطيعون كبح جماح افراحهم حتى نهاية المباراة
   *وما دورا بان القادم سعيدا علينا وتعسيا عليهم الزعيم عرف كيف تؤكل كتف الاهلي
* بالصواريخ الاهلي رفع الرايه البيضاء للمريخ.
* ثلاثة اهداف في شباك المريخ في مباراتين متتاليتين امر يحتاج لمراجعة الموقف يامحسن يابرهان.
* رمضان عجب .. نحن ما في شهر رمضان .
* اخطاءت كرة محمد الرشيد في مباراة الامل واصابت في مباراة الاهلي .. حديد ي محمد الرشيد .
* عقب احراز المريخ لهدف التفوق اتذكرت على الفور .. مهما هم تأخروا فانهم يأتون .
* يا ودالرشيد عند الشدائد
* ختاما يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كواسي ابياه: لن نفرط..هدفنا النقاط والشباب سيحسم مواجهة المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال المدير الفني لفريق الخرطوم الوطني في حديثه للصدى انه سعيد بعودة فريقه للانتصارات مبينا انهم لن يفرطوا في مباراة الفريق المقبلة ضد المريخ في بطولة الدوري الممتازو تمثل لهم الكثير لانها ستعيد الوطني الى المركز الثالث و قال ان اللاعبين الشباب بالفريقين سيحسمون المباراة لانهم اميز اللاعبين في الدوري الممتاز و اكد انه يعرف الكثير عن الاحمر وطريقة لعبه و سيعمل له الف حساب و ان الهدف هو النقاط و لا تفريط فيها على الاطلاق و سيلعب بقوة من اجل المكسب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يعقد إجتماعا مهما اليوم


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
يعقد  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اليوم اجتماعا مهما و يناقش من خلاله عددا من  الاجندة في جدول اعماله بجانب بعض المشاكل التي تفجرت مؤخرا على رأسها قضية  اللاعبين تراوري وجابسون و حسم امرهما بصورة نهائية من اجل الاستفادة من  اللاعبين في الفترة المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المستر علاء الدين يس: تمنيت مشاركة حماد بكري أمام الأمل.. وسأقابل بكري المدينة اليوم

أبدى المستر علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الطبي سعادته للعودة القوية لحماد بكري، وقال إن هذا اللاعب له دافع كبير للتألق والإجادة وكان يمكن أن يظهر بمستوى رائع لو شارك في مباراة الإكسبريس، متوقعاً أن تمنح عودة حماد دفعة قوية للوسط في غياب إبراهيم جعفر, قال علاء الدين يس إنه سعيد بالانتصار الذي حققه المريخ على الأهلي، لكنه سعيد أكثر بالروح التي ادى بها المريخ تلك المباراة والتي لولاها لما تدارك الفريق تأخره مرتين، لتكون الكلمة الأخيرة له في النهاية، وأضاف: الأمور تسير في الطريق الصحيح، وكل اللاعبين الآن في درجة متساوية من الجاهزية، وسأقابل اليوم بكري المدينة مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء حتى اطلع على التقرير الطبي لتحديد المدى الزمني لعودته إلى الملاعب، وأشار يس إلى أن بكري احضر تقريراً طبياً متكاملاً بعد مقابلته للدكتور احمد عبد العزيز استشاري جراحة العظام المعروف، مشيرا إلى أن التقرير الذي سيتسلمه اليوم سيحدد المدى الزمني لعودة اللاعب حتى يتمكن من الانضمام إلى المجموعة في أسرع وقت ممكن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهيم جعفر يغيب لمباراة وحيدة ومدير الكرة بالسلاطين يوضح التفاصيل



 
سيغيب  إبراهيم جعفر نجم الوسط المتأخر بالفرقة الحمراء في مباراة وحيدة وهي  المباراة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام الخرطوم الوطني، بعد ان كانت التوقعات  تشير إلى غياب جعفر إلى مباراتين باعتبار أن اللاعب تعرض لعقوبة الإيقاف مع  ناديه السابق مريخ الفاشر، لكن ثبت أن اللاعب لم يخضع للايقاف مع السلاطين  لكنه نال البطاقة الصفراء مرتين، وعندما نال بطاقة ثالثة أمام المريخ غاب  عن مباراة القمة وبالتالي فإن جعفر سيعود عقب مباراة الخرطوم للمشاركة  بصورة طبيعية، وفي تصريحات أدلى بها للصحيفة قال محي الدين زكريا مدير  الكرة بمريخ الفاشر إن إبراهيم جعفر لم يتوقف عندما كان لاعباً للسلاطين  وحصل على البطاقة الصفراء مرتين، وبعد انتقاله للمريخ حصل على البطاقة  الثالثة أمام أهلي شندي وغاب عن مباراة القمة،وبالتالي فإن ابراهيم جعفر  سيتوقف لمباراة وحيدة فقط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمريخ يتوقع عودة العقرب بعد عشرة أيام

توقع الجهاز الفني بالمريخ على لسان الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام عودة بكري المدينة للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في غضون عشرة أيام من الآن، واضاف: التقيت باللاعب بكري المدينة أمس وهو بخير ولا يحتاج لأي عملية، بل سيخضع لتأهيل وبرنامج اعدادي خاص، وفي غضون عشرة أيام سيكون بكري في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية، وسينفذ بكري برنامجاً تأهيلياً تحت إشراف العابد مثلما سيخضع لتدريبات بدنية تحت اشراف الدكتور عبد العظيم جابر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر للخرطوم قبل يومين من المباراة


 
منح  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مباراة الخرطوم الوطني من الأهمية ما تستحق  باعتبارها من المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق في الدورة الثانية، حيث  لم يعد موقف الأحمر يحتمل خسارة أي نقطة، لذلك وضع الجهاز الفني بالتنسيق  مع المجلس برنامجاً خاصاً لهذه المباراة يشتمل على تجربة اعدادية سيخوضها  الفريق أمام كوبر مع معسكر مغلق قبل يومين من المباراة بعد ان درج الأحمر  على اقامة معسكر لمدة 24 ساعة فقط قبل كل مباراة في الدوري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إثر سقوطه من الطابق الثالث للنادي
الوسط الرياضي والمريخي يودّع نجم الشباب محمد آدم لمثواه الأخير



فُجع الوسط الرياضي عامة والمريخي خاصة بوفاة اللاعب الشاب محمد آدم لاعب المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ إثر سقوطه من الطابق الثالث لدار النادي ظهر أمس، وقد نعاه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأقطاب ورموز النادي والجماهير الحمراء، وكان محمد آدم انتقل للمريخ من نادي أهلي الدمازين وتم تقييده في فريق الشباب بالأحمر وكان شارك في آخر مران لفريق الشباب عصر أمس الأول الاثنين، وتمت مواراته الثرى بمقابر حمد النيل مساء أمس, وكان أعضاء مجلس المريخ بقيادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى سكرتير النادي وهاشم الزبير ومزمل أبو القاسم وعبد الرحمن ابراهيم أعضاء المجلس إلى جانب أقطاب ورموز النادي وطارق المعتصم وخالد شرف الدين في مقدمة المشيعين, ونعى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لاعبه الشاب وأعلن إغلاق داره لثلاثة أيام حداداً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان وإبياه في مواجهة مبكرة عبر الصدى
كواسيه: مستوى الفريقين وصل إلى قمته.. ولا يوجد من يبحث عن التعادل
برهان: هناك تشابه كبير بين الفريقين.. لكن ظروفنا تفرض علينا النصر فقط

 

شمس الدين الأمين

ستشهد مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني حواراً وطنياً غانياً عندما يدير برهان تيه هذه المباراة الصعبة في مواجهة مدرب عالمي له صولات وجولات في أكبر البطولات في القارة السمراء من خلال مشوار تاريخي مع المنتخب الغاني، ورغم ذلك لا يفكر برهان في اي نتيجة خلاف الفوز ويشاركه الرأي كواسيه إبياه الذي أكد انه لا يوجد من يفكر في التعادل في هذه المباراة، فمثلما يفكر المريخ في النصر يفكر هو أيضا في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

استغلت الصدى فرصة تواجه برهان وإبياه في مباراة أهلي شندي والنسور بملعب الخرطوم الوطني لتدير حواراً مشتركاً مع المدربين حيث تحدث في البدء الغاني كواسيه إبياه المدير الفني بالخرطوم الوطني والذي اشار إلى أن كل المباريات التي تجمع فريقه في مواجهة الأحمر تعتبر من المباريات الكبيرة والمهمة جداً في الدوري، لأن الفريقان يعتمدان على مجموعة كبيرة جداً من العناصر الشابة والموهوبة، ولذلك سيرفع عنفوان الشباب الندية والإثارة في اللقاء الذي سيجمع بين الفريقين السبت إلى قمته، وقال إبياه إن مباريات الخرطوم أمام المريخ بصورة عامة من المباريات الصعبة جداً، والتي دائماً ما تكون نتائجها مفتوحة على كل الاحتمالات، لافتاً إلى أن المباراة الأخيرة التي جمعت بين الفريقين انتهت بالتعادل وكان فريقه الأفضل في تلك المباراة، وأهدر من الفرص ما كان يكفي لخروجه منتصراً، مثلما أهدر الأحمر العديد من الفرص، لكن ابياه توقع أن تكون المباراة التي ستجمع بين الفريقين السبت مختلفة تماماً عن سابق المباريات بعد ان وصل الفريقان إلى قمة المستوى الفني والبدني وحققا افضل النتائج في الدورة الثانية، خاصة المريخ، ولذلك نتوقع ان تكون مباراة السبت صعبة للغاية، بيد أن إبياه عاد وأشار إلى أن فريقه وبرغم النتائج الجيدة التي حققها المريخ، لا يفكر في أي نتيجة خلاف الفوز، لافتاً إلى أنه يعلم جيداً أن الأحمر هو الآخر سيلعب من اجل الفوز، لأنه لا يوجد من بين الفريقين من يبحث عن التعادل أو الخروج بأقل خسارة، ومضى إبياه: الفريقان يعتمدان على مجموعة كبيرة من المواهب الشابة، وأنا واثق من أن هذه الوضعية جيدة جداً وتؤكد أن المستقبل للفريقين، وشخصياً ظللت أراهن على الشباب وأمنحهم ثقة كبيرة، وتحسن مستوى الفريق كثيراً، ولكن لدينا بعض المشاكل في الدفاع والتي سنعمل بجدية من أجل معالجتها، وقال إبياه إنه واثق من أن المباراة ستكون كبيرة، وستكون ممتعة للغاية للجمهور العريض الذي سيتابع اللقاء.

برهان: تشابه كبير بين الفريقين

من جانبه قال برهان تيه المدير الفني للمريخ إن مباريات الأحمر دوماً في مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني من أجمل المباريات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويستمتع بها جمهور غفير نظراً للكرة النظيفة التي يقدمها الفريقان، وأضاف: هناك الكثير من أوجه الشبه بين الفرقتين، خاصة في جانب الاعتماد على مجموعة كبيرة من العناصر الشابة، ولكن في النهاية المريخ فريق كبير، ويلعب بإصرار من اجل الحصول على الصدارة، ولذلك فإن موقفه لا يحتمل اي نتيجة خلاف الفوز، الأمر الذي سيفرض عليهم القتال والعمل بجدية من اجل تحقيق الفوز.

وأشار برهان إلى أن المباراة ستكون على المكشوف، لأن الخرطوم الوطني كتاب مفتوح بالنسبة له، مثلما المريخ كذلك كتاب مفتوح للغاني إبياه، ولذلك ستكون المباراة قوية ومشتعلة منذ بدايتها وحتى نهايتها.

لن نتأثر بغياب جعفر

قال برهان إن فريقه سيفتقد في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني مجهودات نجمه المميز إبراهيم جعفر، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المريخ يضم مجموعة كبيرة من الخيارات الجيدة التي تستطيع أن تعوض غيابه على اكمل وجه، لذلك فهو غير متخوف على الإطلاق على فريقه في مباراة الخرطوم، وقال برهان إنه يعلم جيداً أن الخرطوم سيلعب من اجل النصر فقط بعد سلسلة من التعادلات، وأكد برهان قدرة فريقه على المضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*  إبراهيم جعفر يغيب لمباراة وحيدة ومدير الكرة بالسلاطين يوضح التفاصيل





 
سيغيب  إبراهيم جعفر نجم الوسط  المتأخر بالفرقة الحمراء في مباراة وحيدة وهي  المباراة التي تنتظر المريخ  أمام الخرطوم الوطني، بعد ان كانت التوقعات  تشير إلى غياب جعفر إلى  مباراتين باعتبار أن اللاعب تعرض لعقوبة الإيقاف مع  ناديه السابق مريخ  الفاشر، لكن ثبت أن اللاعب لم يخضع للايقاف مع السلاطين  لكنه نال البطاقة  الصفراء مرتين، وعندما نال بطاقة ثالثة أمام المريخ غاب  عن مباراة القمة  وبالتالي فإن جعفر سيعود عقب مباراة الخرطوم للمشاركة  بصورة طبيعية، وفي  تصريحات أدلى بها للصحيفة قال محي الدين زكريا مدير  الكرة بمريخ الفاشر إن  إبراهيم جعفر لم يتوقف عندما كان لاعباً للسلاطين  وحصل على البطاقة  الصفراء مرتين، وبعد انتقاله للمريخ حصل على البطاقة  الثالثة أمام أهلي  شندي وغاب عن مباراة القمة،وبالتالي فإن ابراهيم جعفر  سيتوقف لمباراة  وحيدة فقط.
اللاعب إبراهيم جعفر سيتوقف لمباريتين لأنه أوقف من قبل خلال هذا الموسم وعلى إدارة الكرة بالمريخ أن تتحصل على قرار الإيقاف من الاتحاد مباشرة حسب القواعد حتى لا نتابع مثل هذه الأوهام
 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين على الاضافة 

ناوين  صحيف الصدى تخلو من حادث  المرحوم الشاب محمد ادم الذى كان بكشوفات الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المستر علاء الدين يس: تمنيت مشاركة حماد بكري أمام الأمل.. وسأقابل بكري المدينة اليوم

عبّر  المستر علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الطبي عن  بالغ سعادته للأداء الجيد والانتصار المهم الذي حققه فريقه على أهلي عطبرة  أمس الأول، مبيناً أن الأحمر كسب هذه المباراة في ظل ظروف صعبة للغاية،  وأضاف: كان بالإمكان افضل مما كان في مباراة الأمل، لولا المصاعب العديدة  التي واجهت الأحمر والذي تعرض لإرهاق مبالغ فيه في مباراة الأمل مما أدى  إلى إصابة إبراهيم محجوب بعد ان تعرض للضرب بالطوب والزجاج واكمل المباراة  ويده تنزف دماً.

وتأسف يس على ارضية الملعب السيئة وقال إنها تشكل  خطراً حقيقياً، متمنياً حل مثل هذه المشاكل التي تهدد تطور الكرة السوانية،  وأبدى يس سعادته للعودة القوية لحماد بكري، وقال إن هذا اللاعب له دافع  كبير للتألق والإجادة وكان يمكن أن يظهر بمستوى رائع لو شارك في مباراة  الإكسبريس، متوقعاً أن تمنح عودة حماد دفعة قوية للوسط في غياب إبراهيم  جعفر.

عادت روح المريخ أمام الإكسبريس

قال علاء الدين يس إنه  سعيد بالانتصار الذي حققه المريخ على الأهلي، لكنه سعيد أكثر بالروح التي  ادى بها المريخ تلك المباراة والتي لولاها لما تدارك الفريق تأخره مرتين،  لتكون الكلمة الأخيرة له في النهاية، وأضاف: الأمور تسير في الطريق الصحيح،  وكل اللاعبين الآن في درجة متساوية من الجاهزية، وسأقابل اليوم بكري  المدينة مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء حتى اطلع على التقرير الطبي لتحديد المدى  الزمني لعودته إلى الملاعب، وأشار يس إلى أن بكري احضر تقريراً طبياً  متكاملاً بعد مقابلته للدكتور احمد عبد العزيز استشاري جراحة العظام  المعروف، مشيرا إلى أن التقرير الذي سيتسلمه اليوم سيحدد المدى الزمني  لعودة اللاعب حتى يتمكن من الانضمام إلى المجموعة في أسرع وقت ممكن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعداداً لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني
المريخ يخوض تجربة اعدادية امام كوبر عصر اليوم.. وبرهان يجهز حماد
محسن سيد: نسعى لاختبار جاهزية بديل إبراهيم جعفر.. ونعوّل على وليد بدر الدين



يخوض المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من عصر اليوم تجربة اعدادية باستاده أمام كوبر حتى يختبر الجهاز الفني مدى جاهزية عناصره للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة 28 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وستكون مباراة اليوم فرصة سانحة للجهاز الفني حتى يختبر جاهزية بديل إبراهيم جعفر الذي سيغيب عن مباراة الخرطوم حيث يفاضل الجهاز الفني بين حماد بكري ووليد بدر الدين الذي تألق بصورة لافتة في المنطقة الخلفية.

ستكون مباراة اليوم فرصة سانحة امام الجهاز الفني بالمريخ حتى يعمل على تجهيز أكبر عدد ممكن من البدلاء الذين لم ينالوا فرصة المشاركة في سابق المباريات مثل مازن شمس الفلاح ووليد بدر الدين ومجدي عبد اللطيف وعبده جابر، وبالمقابل سيمنح الجهاز الفني راحة للمجموعة التي ظلت تشارك بصورة منتظمة في الفترة الأخيرة.

محسن سيد:  نسعى لتجهيز جميع العناصر

وصف محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ التجربة التي سيخوضها الأحمر اليوم أمام كوبر بالمهمة، وقال إن الجهاز الفني يعمل بجدية من اجل تجهيز جميع العناصر لوضع كل اللاعبين في درجة عالية ومتساوية من الجاهزية لأن الأحمر يحتاج لجميع عناصره وبالتالي لابد من الوصول بكل العناصر إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية، مشيراً إلى أن مشوار المنافسة طويل والبرنامج ضاغط، وبالتالي يمكن أن يخسر المريخ عدد كبير من عناصره في مقبل المباريات لعامل الإصابة أو الإيقاف، وبالتالي لابد من بدائل جاهزة وقادرة على تعويض غياب نجوم التشكيل الأساسي دون ان يؤدي ذلك لأي هزة في المستوى العام للفريق، وتابع: مثلاً في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني التي تعتبر من المباريات الصعبة والمهمة سنفتقد لخدمات إبراهيم جعفر وهو لاعب مميز جداً، ولكن برغم كل ذلك لا أتوقع أن يكون غيابه مؤثراً على المريخ الفريق الكبير الذي لا يتأثر بغياب أي لاعب مهما كانت قدراته وإمكانياته، لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر وحتى وقت قريب افتقد كامل عناصر تشكيله الأساسي، ومع ذلك مضى الفريق قدماً في مشوار الإجادة والتألق دون أن يتأثر بغياب نجوم تشكيله الأساسي.

أمامنا أكثر من خيار

طمأن محسن الجماهير الحمراء على جاهزية بديل إبراهيم جعفر، مؤكداً أن الجهاز الفني أمامه أكثر من خيار لتعويض غيابه، وأضاف: مثلاً اللاعب وليد بدر الدين جوكر حقيقي واجاد في كل الوظائف التي شارك فيها وقدراته تؤهله لأخذ موقعه في وسط الفرقة الحمراء وتقديم الأفضل في مقبل المباريات، وتابع: من الوارد جداً أن يشارك وليد بدر الدين في الوسط المتأخر، وأن يحقق نجاحاً كبيراً في هذه الوظيفة، وهناك أيضا حماد بكري الذي يتدرب الآن بصورة ممتازة، واستطاع أن يقدم أفضل ما لديه للأحمر، وإذا اثبتت التجربة التي سيخوضها المريخ اليوم أمام كوبر عدم تأثره بالابتعاد عن اجواء اللعب التنافسي، سيضعه الجهاز الفني في مقدمة الخيارات لأن حماد بكري وبرغم تميزه لم يظهر في أي مباراة في الدوري، وبالتالي يحتاج أن يثبت لنا أنه لم يتأثر بفترة غيابه الطويلة عن المباريات الرسمية.

حققنا نسبة معتبرة

قال محسن سيد إن انتصار المريخ في تسع مباريات من جملة عشر مباريات خاضها الفريق في الدورة الثانية حتى الآن دليل واضح على أن الأحمر يمضي في الطريق الصحيح ويتقدم بقوة من اجل استعادة صدارة بطولة الدوري الممتاز، مشيراً إلى أن المريخ لم يعرف الخسارة في الدورة الثانية حتى الآن، وكسب تسع مباريات برغم أنه خاضها وسط غياب عدد كبير من نجوم التشكيل الأساسي، ومضى محسن: الآن لا نعاني من أي مشاكل تذكر، والمريخ في أفضل حالاته واستطعنا في وقت وجيز أن نتجاوز تعثرنا أمام الأمل بدليل العودة القوية للفريق في مباراة أمس الأول أمام الإكسبريس والانتصار الذي تحقق.

ودافع محسن مجدداً عن اللاعب إبراهيم محجوب ووصفه بالموهبة الواعدة التي يمكن أن تفيد الأحمر كثيراً، مشيراً إلى أن ابراهومة استفاد من الخطأ الذي وقع فيه في مباراة الأمل، وعاد ليقدم أفضل ما لديه وكان من أبرز نجوم الأحمر في مباراة أمس الأول أمام الإكسبريس.

لم أتخوف رغم تقدم الأهلي مرتين

قال محسن سيد إنه لم ينزعج مطلقاً ولم يتخوف من تعثر جديد للأحمر بعد ان تقدم عليه أهلي عطبرة مرتين وكان منتصراً حتى الشوط الثاني بهدفين لهدف، مشيراً إلى أن ثقته الكبيرة في اللاعبين وقدرتهم العالية في العودة من بعيد، جعلته واثق من أن الأحمر سيعود في أي لحظة من زمن المباراة، وتابع: مريخ الإكسبريس ذكرنا بمريخ سنوات خلت عندما كان المنافسون يندمون على تقدمهم على الأحمر، لأن هذا التقدم يفجر بركان غضبه ويدفعه لضرب الخصوم بلا رحمة، ومضى محسن: الآن المريخ لم يعد يتخوف من تقدم أي منافس عليه بل أصبح المنافس هو الذي يتخوف من تقدمه على الأحمر، ونفى محسن أن تكون هناك أي ضغوط على نجوم الفرقة الحمراء بسبب الفارق الكبير في النقاط بينهم والهلال في صدارة الدوري الممتاز، مبيناً أنهم لا يفكرون في اللقب ولا في استعادة الصدارة، ولكن يفكرون فقط في كسب نقاط جميع المباريات التي تبقت لهم في الدورة الثانية، وبعد ذلك إن لم يفز المريخ في الدوري فهذه ليست مشكلة طالما أن اللاعبين والجهاز الفني قاموا بالدور المطلوب منهم على أكمل وجه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمين مال لجنة التحكيم المركزية: الإعلام مسئول عن الاعتداء على الحكام.. وننتظر قرارات الاتحاد بسبب الاعتداء الغاشم



رأى  أحمد النجومي أمين خزينة لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن الحكم الذي ادار مباراة  الأحداث بين مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي وقع في خطأ كبير، لأنه كان من  المفترض أن ينهي المباراة بعد الاعتداء الذي تعرض له من قبل لاعبي هلال  كادوقلي، لكنه أصر على اكمال المباراة، لافتاً إلى أن كرة القدم ليست  بلطجة، وأكد قدرة لجنة التحكيم المركزية على حماية الحكام، ونوه النجومي  إلى أن اللجنة أوقفت من قبل احد الحكام لمدة تسعة أشهر بعد ان تعرض لاعتداء  دون أن ينهي المباراة، وكشف النجومي عن مذكرة ساخنة سلمتها لجنة التحكيم  المركزية لاتحاد الكرة بخصوص الاعتداء الغاشم على الحكام، مبيناً أنهم  ينتظرون اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة الخميس وبعدها لكل حادثة حديث، وحمّل النجوم  الإعلامي مسئولية الاعتداء على الحكام، ذاكراً أن اعلام هلال مريخ يكتب  بعقلية المشجعين، مما ادى لاستعداء كل الأندية على الحكام برغم أن حكامنا  أفضل من الهلال والمريخ لأنهم يصلون إلى محافل عالمية لا يحلم بها  العملاقان، وأكد النجومي انهم لا يرفضون التحليل التلفزيوني المنطقي الذي  يكشف اخطاء الحكام ويساعد على تداركها، لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن ما يحدث في  الفضائيات الآن لا علاقة له بالتحليل مطلقاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
أضحك مع صلاح

* ضحكت والأستاذ صلاح محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية يتحدث لفضائية سودانية 24 مؤكداً إمكانية إيقاف بعض الصحف الرياضية عن الصدور بسبب تحريضها على الحكام بحسب ما ذكر وأردف صلاح بأنهم سيستردون هيبة الحكام
* المخجل أن سبب تصريح صلاح هو ما تعرض له حكام مباراة مريخ الفاشر وهلال كادقلي قبل ثلاثة أيام وحكم مباراة النهضة ربك والدفاع الدمازين قبل يومين بكوستي
* كنا نتوقع من صلاح أن يرتقي بوعيه الإداري ولو قليلاً ويتحدث عن نيتهم إصلاح حال حكامهم السيء والمخجل ويطالب الجميع بوضع يديه على أيديهم حتى يتمكنوا من الإصلاح الكامل والشامل ولكنه واصل السير في تصريحاته المخجلة وغير الموفقة مثلما ظل يصرح كثيراً بهجومه على الإعلام ويشيد بحكامه الفاشلين
* آخر ما توصل إليه سكرتير لجنة التحكيم الفاشلة والمجامِلة للهلال والمتحاملة على خصومه والتى تعكس أقبح وأسوأ صورة للتحكيم يتحدى بإغلاق بعض الصحف الرياضية
* صلاح لا يستحي أبداً ولا ندري متى سيستحي ويتقدم بإستقالته فوراً من لجنة التحكيم بعد أن ظل مكنكشاً لما يقارب العشرين عاماً في منصبه الحالي سكرتيرا للجنة
* صلاح لن يستقيل ولن يقوى على مفارقة موقعه لأنه مستفيد من بقائه في موقعه كسكرتير للجنة ونتحداه أن يحاول مجرد محاولة الإبتعاد
* صلاح مستفيد من بقائه ونقول له تقدم بشكوى ضدنا لنثبت أنك وغيرك مستفيدون ولا هم لكم في تطوير أداء الحكام لأنكم في الأساس (ما فاضيين) لتطوير جهاز التحكيم
* صلاح يهدد بإيقاف بعض الصحف الرياضية بدون حياء بسبب تحريضها على الحكام كما ذكر .. وهنا نقول له أنك فاشل بدرجة مطلقة في تطوير الحكام وأنك أحد الأسباب الرئيسية في تدهور كرة القدم في السودان لأن حكامك يسرقون عرق كثير من الفرق بسببب تحاملهم ومجاملتهم لأندية بعينها
* أنت فاشل يا صلاح وأصبحت غير مؤهل للبقاء في منصبك ولكنك لن تستقيل لأنك ستفقد المصالح والفوائد
* تريد إغلاق بعض الصحف لأنها ظلت تكشف سوءات وعورات عملك في جهاز التحكيم .. ماذا فعلت بعض الصحف الرياضية حتى تهدد بإغلاقها يا حاج صلاح ؟ وهل التبصير بأخطاء وكوارث حكامك مبرر كافٍ منك لإغلاق الصحف الرياضية ؟
* أخطاء معتز عبد الباسط والمعز أحمد والسمؤال الفاتح وكركة وصديق الطريفي وخالد يوسف وهيثم النور ومن قبل خالد عبد الرحمن وغيرهم من حكامك الفاشلين إدارياً كافية تماماً لرحيلك ولكن لأنك لا تمتلك الشجاعة التى تعينك على ترك المنصب المفيد فلن ترحل أبداً
* وجودك لما يقارب العشرين عاماً يشكل واحدة من أسباب تدهور كرة القدم في السودان وقادرون على إثبات أن بقاءك شكل من أشكال التدهور الإداري بسبب هزال وضعف حكامك
* أنت غير مرغوب في بقائك إلا من معتصم واسامة ومجدي وبقية (الشلة) لأن ما يجمع بينكم هو مصالح إنتخابية لا علاقة به بمصلحة الكرة السودانية
* لا يوجد مبرر واحد لبقائك أنت ومجموعة الفشل التى تتبع لها وما تقدمونه من سوء إداري قبيح أوصلنا مرحلة أن نتنمى رحيلكم اليوم قبل الغد أيٍ كان البديل .. المهم رحيلكم أنتم وبعدها فليأتي من يأتي
* قدمتم أسوأ وأفشل وأقبح نموذج في الأداء التحكيمي ولذلك إنفعل الرياضيون منكم فلم يجدوا جهة تنصفهم وتمنحهم حقوقهم غير أيديهم فطاردوا حكامك الفاشلين حتى قفزوا من فوق السياج
* لجنة التحكيم المركزية أحد أذرع إتحاد معتصم وأسامة ومجدي وهي تمتلك ثلاثة أصوات مضمونة لمجموعة الفشل الإداري ولذك يواصل صلاح بقاءه في منصبه لأن ما يربط بين لجنته والمجموعة الحالية مصالح إنتخابية
* من كارثة الكوارث إشراك لجان فنية مثل لجنتي التحكيم والتدريب في إنتخابات الإتحاد العام مما يعني عدم حيادها لأنها تابعة تبعية عمياء للمجموعة الحالية
* ثلاثة أصوات خاصة بلجنة التحكيم ومثلها من لجنة التدريب تعني ستة أصوات مضمونة لمجموعة الفشل الإداري الحالية مما يكشف حجم المأساة التى تكتُم على نفس الكرة السودانية بسبب تقاطع المصالح
* نحترم معتصم وأسامة جداً جداً على المستوى الخاص وما يجمع بيننا هو الود المطلق ولكنا نناهض وننتقد طريقة أدائهم الإداري بقوة لأن الواقع يعضد مناهضتنا وما لجنة التحكيم المركزية إلا مثال كافٍ لمناهضة سياسة الدكتور معتصم واسامة
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* نطالب بتبرع شخص يخجل للسيد صلاح محمد صالح لأن الرجل إفتقد لخاصية الخجل تماماً
* هل توجد لجنة تحكيم مركزية في الكون تهدد بمنع حكامها من إدارة أي مباراة طرفها هلال كادقلي والدفاع الدمازين ما لم تم معاقبة الفريقين وتهدد بإيقاف بعض الصحف الرياضية لأنها تكشف خرمجتها وفوضى حكامها ؟
* وهل سيقبل الإتحاد العام بتنفيذ تهديد صلاح وزمرته ضد فرق تابعه له إدارياً وتنظيمياً في منافساته ؟
* كنا نتوقع من صلاح وجماعته تقديم إستقالتهم فوراً بعد مهزلة الفاشر وكوستي ولكن لأن أدب الإستقالة في الأساس لا يوجد في قاموس صلاح وجماعته فلن نحلم بإنسحابه
* من المهازل والسخريات تحميل فقرة الإمبراطور على تلفزيون السودان التى يقدمها خبير التحكيم فيصل سيحة جزء من مسببات التحريض ضد الحكام
* لم يجد صلاح وزمرته شماعة إلا الإعلام والخبير سيحة ليعلقوا عليها فشل حكامهم مما يكشف أننا نعيش مأساة حقيقة
* سيحة ظل يقدم فقرة تثقيفية في المقام الأول لا علاقة لها بأي تحريض لأن الرجل يتمتع بأدب جميل ويثق فيه المشاهدين فلا يميل لمجاملة فريق على حساب الآخر مثلما يفعل حكام صلاح
* سيحة مثال حقيقي للتجرد والنزاهة والأمانة المهنية فلماذا يجتهد صلاح وجماعته لإيقاف فقرته الجميلة ؟
* وهل سيقبل تلفزيون السودان تنفيذ رغبات صلاح وجماعته بإيقاف الفقرة التى تُحظى بمتابعة كثيفة من المشاهدين داخل وخارج السودان وتعتبر الفقرة الأقوى والأجمل في برنامج الرياضة
* نقول للأخ صلاح أن الحل الجذري للمشكلة الحالية هو رحيلكم بهدوء وإتاحة الفرصة لبديل قادر على تطوير جهاز التحكيم بعد الفشل المؤلم والتدهور المريع الذي شهده في عهدكم
* لا نستبعد تواصل حالات العنف داخل ملاعبنا التى إنطلقت مؤخراً بسبب حكام صلاح ما دام السوء الإداري مستمر دون توقف ونخشى من وقع كارثة جماهيرية تشوه من صورة نشاطنا الرياضي
* حكام صلاح يشوهون الصورة الجميلة للرياضة في السودان لأنهم السبب الرئيسي في حالات الإنفلات التى بدأت تظهر في ملاعبنا مؤخراً
* ربنا يستر من وقوع الكارثة يا صلاح

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
ساعة واحدة ·

تم تأجيل اجتماع الدائرة الثقافية للقطاع الثقافي الاجتماعي الجماهيري لنادي المريخ من مساء الأربعاء الي الخامسة من عصر السبت بسبب إغلاق أبواب النادي حدادا علي وفاة لاعب فريق الشباب محمد آدم .

وسيكون اجتماع الدائرة الجماهيرية في موعده السابعة والنصف من مساء الخميس بدار النادي .

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ايجاز
أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
السلاطين أكبر من ذلك !

24 أغسطس 2016م 
****************************

• فى صحيفة الزعيم أمس خبر يشير الى ان معتمد الفاشر يستجدى الدعم من الكاردينال واذا صح هذا الخبر فأننا نؤكد بأن رئيس نادى الحكام يقود منافسة الممتاز الى دمار جديد بعد ان كان حكام صلاح هم من ينفذون ما يطلبه كردنة.
• السؤال إن كان الكاردينال وطنيا خالصاً ويهمه دعم المؤسسات والمرافق الحكومية فى بعض الولايات والمدن فلماذا لا يقوم بذلك بعيدا عن مباريات فريقه مع فرق تلك المدن .
• ولماذا يرتبط دعمه فقط للمدن التى تكون بها أندية فى الدرجة الممتازة .. فلماذا مثلا لا يدعم كبكابية .. او الدلنج او الدمازين وسنجة وغيرها من المناطق السودانية التى تحتاج للدعم .
• وبعيداّ عن معتمد الفاشر والكاردينال نقول بأن السلاطين اكبر من تلك الحيل وذلك الاسلوب وبحكم معرفتي بمريخ الفاشر وقربي من ادارته ولاعبيه وجماهيره اؤكد أن دعم الكاردينال ان كان للمدرينة فبها ولكن ان كان مقابل نقاط السلاطين فذلك هو المستحيل بعينه.
• مريخ الفاشر صاحب تاريخ ناصع ومن قبل اكد أنه يلعب فقط من اجل عدالة المنافسة ومن اجل تاريخ النادي وامثلة كثيرة تؤكد نقاء هذا النادي وكما ذكر ابن السلاطين المدرب ناي لان كان مريخ الفاشر يعمل بهذه الاساليب لكان نادي الموردة الان موجودا بالممتاز ز
• مريخ الفاشر ستجمعه بنادي الحكام مباراة فى الدوري الممتاز بعد أيام ولاعبي المريخ يعلمون جيدا ماهو المطلوب منهم ويجب ان نبعد اللاعبين عن مثل هذا الحديث وان نهئ لهم المناخ المطلوب .
• الان وبعد التعاقد مع ابن المنطقة ولاعب اشبال المريخ الاسبق محمد الفاتح حجازيلقيادة الجهاز الفني نؤكد ان مجلس السلاطين استجاب لنداء قاعدته وحجازي مدرب شاب ومؤهل وشخصيا اتفاءل به كثيراً.
• ونتمني ان يجد المدرب الشاب محمد الفاتح كل الدعم والمساندة من مجلس ادارة السلاطين ومن الجماهير الوفية وان يجد المناخ المناسب حتي يقدم الكثير مع الفرقة السلطانية .
• وهناك سؤال الى متي سيكون سيادة والي ولاية شمال دارفور فى هذا الصمت وهل ان الوالي اكتفي بالفرجة فقط على اندية المنطقة خاصة المريخ وجماهير الرياضة بالولاية اصبحت تردد حليل ايام كبر .
هذه هي النتيجة يا صلاح صالح !
• حديث غريب وغير منطقي خرج به سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية وهو يحمل الاعلام مسؤولية ما يحدث من هجوم على حكامه .. والغريب والمخجل ان يخرج مسؤول عن اللجنة ليقول مثل هذا الاتهام .
• وقبل كل شئ نسأل صاحب التصريحات التى هاجم بها الاعلام ونقول له لماذا تصمتمون وحكامكم يسرقون جهود أي فريق يلعب ضد ناديكم المدلل .. اين كنتم والحكم السمؤل يذبح اهلي مدني فى وضح النهار.
• اين انتم وحكمامك يسرقون عرق أي لاعب يلعب ضد فريقكم المدلل ولماذا الصمت وحكم مباراة اهلي مدني فى الدورة الاولي يحتسب ضربتي جزاء وهميتين للنادي المدلل وافتئ الدولي سيحة بعدم صحتهما .
• اين انتم ةامثال ابوشنب ومعتز والسمؤل ووليد يرفضون ان يخسر الفريق المدلل حتى وان كان مستواه فى النازل .. هل كل هذا مسؤوليته الاعلام .
• وحقيقة لو كان الاعلام جادا لتم تغيير لجنتكم عقب اول يوم لتكوينها .. كيف تحمل الاعلام ضعف حكامك وانحيازهم الواضح .. لنادي بعينه .
• من قبل رفض حكم كوستي كدكة احتساب هدف للمريخ احرزه عبده جابر فى شباك هلال كادقلي وعدم احتساب ذلك الهدف الصحيح يمثل سقطة للجنتكم وحكامكم ز
• ومايحدث للحكام شئ طبيعي وهو نتاج تعصبهم وعدم تطبيق القانون بالطريقة الصحيحة .. والقادم اسوأ لهؤلاء الحكام ان ساروا على نظرية ( لازم يكسب نادي الحكام) ومايحدث طبيعي لحكامك ولانحيازهم .
• كم مرة ظلم مريخ الفاشر من حكامك وكم مرة تضرر الزعيم من امثال ابوشنب ومعتز تنشيطية والمعز وكم تآذي اهلي مدني من هؤلاء الحكام وكم وكم.
• ابحثوا عن شماعة اخري غير الاعلام ابحثوا عن الطريقة التى حاربتم بها حكام مميزين ومنصفين وابعدتوهم امثال خالد عبدالرحمن وعبدالعزيز التوم وغيرهما .
• ومنذ ان احتسب خالد عبدالرحمن ضربة جزاء صحيحة لاهلي شندي ضد نادي الحكام وسجل منها فيصل موسي هدف الفوز الوحيد بدأت الحرب ضد خالد لأنه طبق القانون وعندما يطبق القانون يصبح خارج منظومة نادي الحكام وللاسف تم ابعاد افضل حكم ز
• مايحدث من حكام النادي المدلل يجدون الدعم والمساندة والاشادة حتى على الاخطاء التى يقعون فيها ولكن لجنة التحكيم يهمها فقط انتصارات النادي المدلل وبأي طريقة لذلك توقعوا الكثير لأي حكم يرفض تطبيق القانونز
مباراة الخرطوم الوطني !
• مباراة المريخ القادمة ضد الخرطوم الوطني الفريق الشاب والذي يقدم لاعبيه مستويات جيدة ونتائج ايجابية ومباراة الزعيم المقبلة لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الاحوال .
• ونتمني ان يكون الجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان قد قام بمعالجة السلبيات التى شهدتها مباراتي عطبرة خاصة فى خط الدفاع وتحديدا صلاح نمر الذي بدأ بمستويات مبشرة وتراجع بصورة مخيفة واصبح يشكل عبئا على الفريق ز
• معالجة الاخطاء الدفاعية وتجهيز بديل للاعب الوسط ابراهيم جعفر الذي سيغيب للمرة الثانية بسبب البطاقات الملونة وهذه نقطة مهمة نتمني ان يقف فيها القطاع الرياضي مع اللاعب حتي لا تتكرر .
• نعود ونقول ان مباراتنا امام الخرطوم الوطني صعبة وتحتاج لاعداد خاص نفسي وبدني ونثق في ان الجهاز الفني واللاعبين يدركون اهمية المرحلة القادمة .
نقاط مؤجزة !
• امس بحثنا عن قناة النيلين فلم نجدها حتي على القمر الصناعي .
• وهل اتحادنا الهمام لا زال على رأيه فى عقد الخمسة سنوات مع هذه القناة .
• كلتشي اوسونو اثبت انه المهاجم الاجنبي الذي يحدث الفارق ونجاحاته الاخيرة مع النمور تؤكد ذلك.
• المريخ فرط فى هذا المهاجم المميز ونخشي ان يكون ذهابه الى شندي قد تم عن طريق كبرى.
• والمريخ يجب ان يفكر منذ الان فى البحث عن اجانب يحدثون الفارق والان غير جمال سالم واوكرا ليس هناك من يستحق البقاء من الاجانب .
• تابعنا أمس وعبر الهاتف والوسائط مراسم دفن لاعب شباب المريخ محمد ادم بمقابر حمد النيل .
• وشهدنا موكب المريخاب والرياضيين وزملاء اللاعب من كل الفرق السنية بالمريخ .
• نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يعوض الله شبابه بالجنة ولا حولا ولاقوة الا بالله .
• محمد الفاتح حجازي مريخابي ومن اسرة مريخية معروفة بالفاشر وتجمعني به صداقة تقارب العشرون عاما.
• وحجاز الذي بدأ مشواره الكروي بأشبال المريخ انتقل بعدها لنادي كركوج ولأنه يريد ان يلعب كرة فقد وقع للهلال .
• ومثله مثل اللاعب طلال محمد احمد (التاج) الذي لعب للهلال رغم مريخيته التى اعرفها منذ ان كان معنا بالمنزل .
• المهم نتمني التوفيق للمدرب الشاب محمد الفاتح حجازي مع السلاطين وشخصيا اتوقع له النجاح .
• ادعم يا كردنة كل مرافق الفاشر الحكومية وكذلك المحلية فقط بعيدا عن نقاط مريخ الفاشر .
• والسلاطين اكبر من كثيرا من مثل هذه الاساليب واخوان عماد وشلش والحضري لن يفرطوا وهذه ثقتنا دوما في السلاطين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفر سليمان
موت حلم

سقط الشاب محمد آدم، لاعب رديف المريخ من أعلى نادي المريخ، وأسلم روحه الطاهرة إلى بارئها، ومعه يموت حلم جيل كامل، فما أقسى أن يدفن طموح كامل التراب.
شق علينا النبأ برغم أننا لم نشاهده، ولا نعرفه، ولكن شق علينا فقد شاب مفعم بالحيوية والنشاط، وكان كل حلمه أن يكون شيئا ما في هذه الدنيا، فغادرها مبكيا على شبابه، وترك خلفه حسرة وعبرة.
ونرسل التعازي الحارة لأسرته ولكل أهل البيت المريخي، ولرفاقه الشباب، ممن عاشروه وبكوا بحسرة رحيله المر.
ألا رحم الله فقيد البيت المريخي، وأبدله الله دارا خير من هذه الدار، وأسكنه فسيح الجنان مع الصديقين والشهداء، وألهمنا وآله الصبر وحسن العزاء، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
شكوى الحكام
جاء في الأخبار أن الأخوة بلجنة التحكيم المركزية، قرروا الدفع بمذكرة لأتحاد الكرة، جراء ما تعرضوا له خلال الفترة الماضية، من هجوم وصل إلى مرحلة الأحتكاك المباشرة، ومحاولة الإعتداء علي بعضهم.
أولا وقبل الخوض في أمر هذه المذكرة، ندين المسلك المشين، والسلوك القببيح، بمطاردة الحكام، ومحاولة الإعتداء عليهم جسديا، لدرجة أن يلجأ أحد الحكام لتسلق سور الملعب للنجاة بروحه.
ونؤكد أن مثل هذه السلوك النشاذ، سلوك خارج عن الروح الرياضية، وضبط النفس الذي من المفترض أن يتحلي به الرياضيون دونا عن بقية الناس، وإلا فقدت الرياضة معناها السامي.
ونتمنى أن يجد كل من يخرج عن السلوك الرياضي، ويحاول الإعتداء على الحكام جسديا، أن توقع عليه أقسى العقوبات، حتى وإن دعا الحال إلى الإبعاد النهائي من ساحات الرياضة.
ولكن أيضا لنا أن نقف مع الأخوة بلجنة التحكيم المركزية وقفة تأمل، في الأسباب التي جعلت بعض الذين يضيق صدرهم عن تحمل الأخطاء التحكيمية، وتدفعهم للتفلت وإرتكاب الحماقات.
قطعا الأسباب كلها تختزل في سبب واحد وهو تراجع مستوى الحكام بشكل عام، وهو ما أثر على عدالة المنافسات المحلية، وعلى رأسها منافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز، والذي شهد سقطات لا تغتفر لحكام المنافسة.
وهذا السقوط لم يكن حصريا على هذا الموسم، إنما هو تراكم لسنوات ماضية، ظل الجميع يجأرون بالشكوى من سوء وتراجع التحكيم، وأعتبره كل المراقبون الحلقة الأضعف في منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
وقد سبق أن كتبنا محذرين في مرات سابقة، وعلى مدى سنوات خلت، أنه سيحدث الإنفلات ذات يوم، وسيتعدى حدود الإعتداءات اللفظية، والهتافات التي لم تعد ترهب الحكام وتجعلهم يعودون إلى المسار الصحيح.!
وفي كل مرة نكتب عن تراجع أداء الحكام، نجد إصرار كبير من قبل المسؤولين بلجنة التحكيم على أن الأداء التحكيمي جيد، وأن الأخطاء غير مؤثرة، وأن الإعلام هو المسؤول عن الهجوم على الحكام، وما إلى ذلك من ترهات، لم يكن لها أثر غير المزيد من التراجع.
ودفاعات سكترير لجنة التحكيم تحديدا، منحت الحكام صك ظلم الفرق المجتهدة، وسرقة مجهودها، ومنح الجميع إنطباعا راسخا عن إستهداف التحكيم لأندية بعينها، مع تقديم (دعم) ثابت ودائم لفريق واحد فقط.!
رفع مذكرة للإتحاد والمطالبة بتكميم الأفواه، لن يكون هو الحل، لأن التفلت لن يتوقف حال شعر البعض بالغبن والظلم أثناء اللعب، فهذا سلوك إنساني لا يمكن كبحه بإغلاق الصحف، أو إيقاف تعليق (الحكام) عبر الفضائيات!
المطلوب من لجنة التحكيم حال إجتماعها وبدلا عن صياغة مذكرة تطالب فيها بإيقاف المنتقدين، عليها مراجعة أداء الحكام، وتصفية هذا الجهاز الحساس، والعمل على دعمه بكفاءات تتمتع أولا (بالنزاهة) ومن ثم الحياد، وإحترام المهنة، ومنحها حقها كاملا دون نقصان.
عليكم أخوتنا في لجنة التحكيم، مراجعة المسيرة، وكيفية تقويم المسار، لأن الجميع متفقون أن الحكام هم الحلقة الأضعف، شئتم أم أبيتم، والدلائل كثر، فالمتابعة والمشاهدة العادية تكفي للحكم على أداء الحكام.
الصحف لن تكف عن التنويه لأخطاء الحكام، وترصدهم، ودعمهم لفريق دون الآخر، وهو من أوجب واجبات الصحافة، كما أن منع زملائهم الحكام من التعليق على أداء رفاقهم داخل الملعب، فيه تجني على الزمالة وضيق بما يقولونه من أراء يتفق معهم فيها البعض ويختلفون.
ما أوصل الحكام إلى مرحلة التهديد، والإعتداء الجسدي بنظري هم الأخوة بلجنة التحكيم المركزية أنفسهم، لأنهم يشاهدون سقوط حكامهم ولا يحاسبونهم، ولا يقومون المسيرة في نهاية كل موسم، أو بدايته، إنما يفلحون فقط في الرد على هواتف الصحفيين والحديث عن أسباب أخرى لفشل الحكام بعيدا عنهم.
في نقاط
ما يعجبني عند برهان تيه، أنه يفكر بشكل مرتب، يختلف عن التفكير الإستباقي لعشاق الأحمر الذين ينظرون لمباراة الختام والفريق مواجهة بمباراة قادمة.
برهان ينظر إلى كل مباراة كما قال على أنها مباراة البطولة، ويدفع لاعبيه لكسبها، حتى يتفرغ للتي تليها.
هذا نهج جيد، يبعد النجوم عن التوتر، ومتابعة المنافس، ويجعلهم أكثر تركيزا، وهو ما نتمنى أن يتعامل به الجميع.
توقف إبراهيم جعفر ضربة موجعة لوسط الفرقة الحمراء، برغم ثقتنا في أن هناك أكثر من إسم بديل يمكن أن يقدم مجهودات كبيرة.
مباراة اليوم الأعدادية يمكن أن يختبر فيها لاعب المحور المهول حماد بكري ومدى جاهزيته لتعويض غياب إبراهيم جعفر.
كما أن وليد بدر الدين وهو خيار قريب، نراه مؤهلا تماما لتعويض إبراهيم جعفر حال لم تكتمل جاهزية حماد بكري.
على العموم المريخ في أيدي أمينة، وبرهان قادر على مفاجأة الجميع بأفضل الخيارات في معظم وظائف اللعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز
أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
السلاطين أكبر من ذلك !

• فى صحيفة الزعيم أمس خبر يشير الى ان معتمد الفاشر يستجدى الدعم من الكاردينال واذا صح هذا الخبر فأننا نؤكد بأن رئيس نادى الحكام يقود منافسة الممتاز الى دمار جديد بعد ان كان حكام صلاح هم من ينفذون ما يطلبه كردنة.
• السؤال إن كان الكاردينال وطنيا خالصاً ويهمه دعم المؤسسات والمرافق الحكومية فى بعض الولايات والمدن فلماذا لا يقوم بذلك بعيدا عن مباريات فريقه مع فرق تلك المدن .
• ولماذا يرتبط دعمه فقط للمدن التى تكون بها أندية فى الدرجة الممتازة .. فلماذا مثلا لا يدعم كبكابية .. او الدلنج او الدمازين وسنجة وغيرها من المناطق السودانية التى تحتاج للدعم .
• وبعيداّ عن معتمد الفاشر والكاردينال نقول بأن السلاطين اكبر من تلك الحيل وذلك الاسلوب وبحكم معرفتي بمريخ الفاشر وقربي من ادارته ولاعبيه وجماهيره اؤكد أن دعم الكاردينال ان كان للمدرينة فبها ولكن ان كان مقابل نقاط السلاطين فذلك هو المستحيل بعينه.
• مريخ الفاشر صاحب تاريخ ناصع ومن قبل اكد أنه يلعب فقط من اجل عدالة المنافسة ومن اجل تاريخ النادي وامثلة كثيرة تؤكد نقاء هذا النادي وكما ذكر ابن السلاطين المدرب ناي لان كان مريخ الفاشر يعمل بهذه الاساليب لكان نادي الموردة الان موجودا بالممتاز ز
• مريخ الفاشر ستجمعه بنادي الحكام مباراة فى الدوري الممتاز بعد أيام ولاعبي المريخ يعلمون جيدا ماهو المطلوب منهم ويجب ان نبعد اللاعبين عن مثل هذا الحديث وان نهئ لهم المناخ المطلوب .
• الان وبعد التعاقد مع ابن المنطقة ولاعب اشبال المريخ الاسبق محمد الفاتح حجازيلقيادة الجهاز الفني نؤكد ان مجلس السلاطين استجاب لنداء قاعدته وحجازي مدرب شاب ومؤهل وشخصيا اتفاءل به كثيراً.
• ونتمني ان يجد المدرب الشاب محمد الفاتح كل الدعم والمساندة من مجلس ادارة السلاطين ومن الجماهير الوفية وان يجد المناخ المناسب حتي يقدم الكثير مع الفرقة السلطانية .
• وهناك سؤال الى متي سيكون سيادة والي ولاية شمال دارفور فى هذا الصمت وهل ان الوالي اكتفي بالفرجة فقط على اندية المنطقة خاصة المريخ وجماهير الرياضة بالولاية اصبحت تردد حليل ايام كبر .
هذه هي النتيجة يا صلاح صالح !
• حديث غريب وغير منطقي خرج به سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية وهو يحمل الاعلام مسؤولية ما يحدث من هجوم على حكامه .. والغريب والمخجل ان يخرج مسؤول عن اللجنة ليقول مثل هذا الاتهام .
• وقبل كل شئ نسأل صاحب التصريحات التى هاجم بها الاعلام ونقول له لماذا تصمتمون وحكامكم يسرقون جهود أي فريق يلعب ضد ناديكم المدلل .. اين كنتم والحكم السمؤل يذبح اهلي مدني فى وضح النهار.
• اين انتم وحكمامك يسرقون عرق أي لاعب يلعب ضد فريقكم المدلل ولماذا الصمت وحكم مباراة اهلي مدني فى الدورة الاولي يحتسب ضربتي جزاء وهميتين للنادي المدلل وافتئ الدولي سيحة بعدم صحتهما .
• اين انتم ةامثال ابوشنب ومعتز والسمؤل ووليد يرفضون ان يخسر الفريق المدلل حتى وان كان مستواه فى النازل .. هل كل هذا مسؤوليته الاعلام .
• وحقيقة لو كان الاعلام جادا لتم تغيير لجنتكم عقب اول يوم لتكوينها .. كيف تحمل الاعلام ضعف حكامك وانحيازهم الواضح .. لنادي بعينه .
• من قبل رفض حكم كوستي كدكة احتساب هدف للمريخ احرزه عبده جابر فى شباك هلال كادقلي وعدم احتساب ذلك الهدف الصحيح يمثل سقطة للجنتكم وحكامكم ز
• ومايحدث للحكام شئ طبيعي وهو نتاج تعصبهم وعدم تطبيق القانون بالطريقة الصحيحة .. والقادم اسوأ لهؤلاء الحكام ان ساروا على نظرية ( لازم يكسب نادي الحكام) ومايحدث طبيعي لحكامك ولانحيازهم .
• كم مرة ظلم مريخ الفاشر من حكامك وكم مرة تضرر الزعيم من امثال ابوشنب ومعتز تنشيطية والمعز وكم تآذي اهلي مدني من هؤلاء الحكام وكم وكم.
• ابحثوا عن شماعة اخري غير الاعلام ابحثوا عن الطريقة التى حاربتم بها حكام مميزين ومنصفين وابعدتوهم امثال خالد عبدالرحمن وعبدالعزيز التوم وغيرهما .
• ومنذ ان احتسب خالد عبدالرحمن ضربة جزاء صحيحة لاهلي شندي ضد نادي الحكام وسجل منها فيصل موسي هدف الفوز الوحيد بدأت الحرب ضد خالد لأنه طبق القانون وعندما يطبق القانون يصبح خارج منظومة نادي الحكام وللاسف تم ابعاد افضل حكم ز
• مايحدث من حكام النادي المدلل يجدون الدعم والمساندة والاشادة حتى على الاخطاء التى يقعون فيها ولكن لجنة التحكيم يهمها فقط انتصارات النادي المدلل وبأي طريقة لذلك توقعوا الكثير لأي حكم يرفض تطبيق القانونز
مباراة الخرطوم الوطني !
• مباراة المريخ القادمة ضد الخرطوم الوطني الفريق الشاب والذي يقدم لاعبيه مستويات جيدة ونتائج ايجابية ومباراة الزعيم المقبلة لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الاحوال .
• ونتمني ان يكون الجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان قد قام بمعالجة السلبيات التى شهدتها مباراتي عطبرة خاصة فى خط الدفاع وتحديدا صلاح نمر الذي بدأ بمستويات مبشرة وتراجع بصورة مخيفة واصبح يشكل عبئا على الفريق ز
• معالجة الاخطاء الدفاعية وتجهيز بديل للاعب الوسط ابراهيم جعفر الذي سيغيب للمرة الثانية بسبب البطاقات الملونة وهذه نقطة مهمة نتمني ان يقف فيها القطاع الرياضي مع اللاعب حتي لا تتكرر .
• نعود ونقول ان مباراتنا امام الخرطوم الوطني صعبة وتحتاج لاعداد خاص نفسي وبدني ونثق في ان الجهاز الفني واللاعبين يدركون اهمية المرحلة القادمة .
نقاط مؤجزة !
• امس بحثنا عن قناة النيلين فلم نجدها حتي على القمر الصناعي .
• وهل اتحادنا الهمام لا زال على رأيه فى عقد الخمسة سنوات مع هذه القناة .
• كلتشي اوسونو اثبت انه المهاجم الاجنبي الذي يحدث الفارق ونجاحاته الاخيرة مع النمور تؤكد ذلك.
• المريخ فرط فى هذا المهاجم المميز ونخشي ان يكون ذهابه الى شندي قد تم عن طريق كبرى.
• والمريخ يجب ان يفكر منذ الان فى البحث عن اجانب يحدثون الفارق والان غير جمال سالم واوكرا ليس هناك من يستحق البقاء من الاجانب .
• تابعنا أمس وعبر الهاتف والوسائط مراسم دفن لاعب شباب المريخ محمد ادم بمقابر حمد النيل .
• وشهدنا موكب المريخاب والرياضيين وزملاء اللاعب من كل الفرق السنية بالمريخ .
• نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يعوض الله شبابه بالجنة ولا حولا ولاقوة الا بالله .
• محمد الفاتح حجازي مريخابي ومن اسرة مريخية معروفة بالفاشر وتجمعني به صداقة تقارب العشرون عاما.
• وحجاز الذي بدأ مشواره الكروي بأشبال المريخ انتقل بعدها لنادي كركوج ولأنه يريد ان يلعب كرة فقد وقع للهلال .
• ومثله مثل اللاعب طلال محمد احمد (التاج) الذي لعب للهلال رغم مريخيته التى اعرفها منذ ان كان معنا بالمنزل .
• المهم نتمني التوفيق للمدرب الشاب محمد الفاتح حجازي مع السلاطين وشخصيا اتوقع له النجاح .
• ادعم يا كردنة كل مرافق الفاشر الحكومية وكذلك المحلية فقط بعيدا عن نقاط مريخ الفاشر .
• والسلاطين اكبر من كثيرا من مثل هذه الاساليب واخوان عماد وشلش والحضري لن يفرطوا وهذه ثقتنا دوما في السلاطين .

*

----------

